# All about ACNE



## JunkaLunk (Jan 15, 2006)

First off, sorry if I'm reposting anything similar to this thread.

I really would appreciate you guy's help.  Ive had mild acne since the end of eigth grade (im in the middle of my sophmore year). Ever since then I've only been breaking out on my forehead and chin.  But the past few months I'm breaking out ALOT on the cheeks, jaw line, and chin and less on the forehead.  I also have discoloration and visible pores.  

I've tried almost anything! Salycic Acid, benzoyl peroxide,  drug store & department store products, Proactive too and many more.   I know its hormones (since I'm only 15) and stress I'm sure.  

Lately I've been dying to ask my dad to take me to a derm.  But hes the type who doesnt think its a big deal, just a phase. But it truly makes me miserable, especially when all of my friends have perfect clear skin.  Thats when I wish i lived with my mom, haha. But before I do that, I'd like to know if theres anything i can try or do before hand. 

THANKS IN ADVANCE. 

sorry so long.


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 15, 2006)

do what u have to do to make u confident..yeah i waited to go to the derm too...but i gave myself scars...because i would pick at them(look at my eotd u can still see some scars)....they were so ugly ...putting on makeup would make my acne more obvious...
my sophmore year(15 yrs old) was actually when i went to the derm bc i had my first bf and i didnt want him to see my face all acne-ish...he prescribed ACCUTANE for less than 6 months(a pill a day)...its kind of scary...i had to pee in cup every month bc if i was pregnant it could cause birth defects...i had to go get blood tested every month to check that the medicine didnt affect anything in my body....i havent had acne(accept one or two during that time of the month) but im 18 now and what i go to the derm now is for facials, waxing, or chemical peels
so ask the derm about ACCUTANE..ask me for more info or personal things i went through...
hope i helped


----------



## NICOLE73 (Jan 15, 2006)

I also was on Accutane. It was the best thing I ever did, my only regret was that I did not try it sooner. It had some side effects but it was all worth it in the end.


----------



## kcrae (Jan 15, 2006)

Accutane is a bit of a pain in the butt,  however worth it in the end.  Unfortunately for me, I had a relapse about a year and a half after I finished, did a second round of it and still get painful cysts..........  This happens to about 20% of people who take it,   80% have success.

If this is not an option for you,go to www.skintactix.com 
This product  has worked wonders for me,and believe me, I've tried it all.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

definatly talk to your doc about accutane. my boyfriend went on it when he was in highschool and he has the most flawless skin on earth (i'm so jealous!!) but from what i understand you have to sign a release form to take it because it causes mild depression. understand that when taking this your face will get WORSE before it gets BETTER!! its really important to not let that discourage you. you might not be able to wear makeup for a while. your entire BODY will get really dry too - like your gonan have to keep chapstick on you ALL THE TIME!!

a good friend of mine went on it recently too she had horrible acne all over her face and body and now shes got amazing skin! she was a bit depressed but it was so worth it! good luck and DONT TOUCH YOUR FACE!!!! picking at anything will only make it WORSE!! <33 goodluck!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 15, 2006)

I used to have mild acne, not alot of spots on my face but when I had some they were major, and I started birth control to help with my skin and balance hormones. That worked, but didn't really kick in for like a year. So last summer I went to a dermatologist and was prescribed Retin-A cream, which was way to harsh for my face and I couldn't use it as often for it to be effective. Now I use Clyndamicin(sp?) and Cetaphil mixture prescribed by the derm. If you want to try something before resorting to the pill or derm maybe look into Lush products, they make facial cleansers for acneic skin and their products are natural and have little or no preservitives in them. They also have great masks you could use bi-weekly. I would look into a cleanser like Herbalism or Fresh Farmacy, a mask like Cupcake. www.lush.com I recently started using Lush and I love the products, they work really well. I would HIGHLY suggest them. They even have a review section on the website for every product.


----------



## more_please (Jan 15, 2006)

You've got tons of other options besides Accutane, which isn't prescribed as much now. There are tons of good topical lotions, Tazorac (i use it) being the best and very strong. Oral antibiotics are another option that can be really helpful. Definetly get to the derm!


----------



## cookie fan (Jan 15, 2006)

for years i had acne too. Nothing helped, so i went to the derm. It was the best choice ever. I get a medicine called "roacutane".
I take it for three or four months and my skin had been become so nice. Sometimes a few pickaxe, but it´s so much better than before.
I tried so many lotions und products which supposed to clear the skin. It´s only a big lie!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm definitley going to see a derm. Thank you all so much.  

ruby_soho- what products from lush do you recommend for acne? I was looking at the website and found  a few things, but wanted to know what you suggest. 

and again thanks so much


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 16, 2006)

For cleansers I would suggest Fresh Farmacy or Herbalism, they're both for troubled skin.
A mask I would suggest Mask of Magnaminty and Cupcake. As for a moisturiser I would suggest telling the staff (hopefully you can make it to a store!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) about your skin type and they'll recommend something. The staff are really helpful and friendly! They'll give you samples of anything if you don't want to commit to buying something before trying it.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you so much Ruby_soho.

I just ordered Herbalism, Tea tree water, and the Mask of Magnaminty.  Its too bad there is no Lush stores around my area or I would have been there asap, from all the raves I hear about it.  But they have one in Santa Ana, and I visit there nearly every summer I'll definitly stop by.  I'm at my last straw and if this does not work. DUN DUN DUN the derm is my fate hahaha, im such a loser.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 17, 2006)

I use Pro Activ, it works great when you follow the right diet and stuff.  With PA, the first few days, you`ll break out a little more, than it`ll be fine after weeks.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_I use Pro Activ, it works great when you follow the right diet and stuff.  With PA, the first few days, you`ll break out a little more, than it`ll be fine after weeks._

 
Yeah I got proactive the beginning of my freshman year and was on it for a few months then sorta took a break and back on it and again.  But for those first 6 months or so it didnt help much clearing my skin completely, just sorta kept if at bay.  Although for a little while my skin was clear, but i guess it was just a lucky phase.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 17, 2006)

JunkaLunk you have to post updates once you start with the Lush products


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 17, 2006)

Accutane/Roaccutane is pretty serious stuff.  Here in the UK it is recommended that it is only prescribed under supervision of a hospital specialist.  It might be worth trying Tretinoin (Retin-A) first which is also a prescription drug.  I've just started on this myself (yes, I know, I'm nearly 40 and shouldn't get acne but I do - arrgggh!) and it seems to be working so far.

If the acne is hormonal another option is to use an androgen blocker.  One is spironolactone (which also has diuretic properties) and another is found in Yasmin - drospirenone which is a synthetic progestogen designed to be similar to spironolactone.  These will reduce the oiliness of the skin and help to reduce acne.

Here in the UK a commonly prescribed contraceptive for use to treat acne prone individuals is co-cyprindiol / Dianette.  This contains ethinylesytradiol and an anti androgen called cyproterone acetate.  This isn't licensed for use in the USA though as there are concerns over liver damage from cyproterone acetate.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_JunkaLunk you have to post updates once you start with the Lush products
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OF COURSE! :] I cant wait to get it


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 17, 2006)

hey there hun, theres a brilliant product found in asia and parts of america perhaps, called dalacin t' tropical soloution-  look it up on the net for more information, but from what i've heard, it's a brilliant pimple/ acne fighter. Just recently come back from asia myself and my friends here have asked me to bring back some for her.  It's working magically! you might want to look into it


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 19, 2006)

Well after four days of Tretinoin my skin has changed markedly.  I'm getting a major exfoliating effect and a lot of the redness from acne has subsided.  I know it's early days yet but nothing else I have ever tried has had such a good effect - even over a longer period of time.  I shall post further updates as things progress.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Well after four days of Tretinoin my skin has changed markedly.  I'm getting a major exfoliating effect and a lot of the redness from acne has subsided.  I know it's early days yet but nothing else I have ever tried has had such a good effect - even over a longer period of time.  I shall post further updates as things progress._

 

Where could I get this???? You got me interested :] If you have scars would it help that.  My scars arent pits or anything like that they are just discolored... eh so gross :[


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 20, 2006)

Go see a derm!  My mom thought I was crazy in high school for wanting this.. but what she didn't know was girls do that now and zit medicine has come along way since the 60s. Even a regular doctor that you have insurance with could help, so go if you can!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Accutane/Roaccutane is pretty serious stuff.  Here in the UK it is recommended that it is only prescribed under supervision of a hospital specialist.  It might be worth trying Tretinoin (Retin-A) first which is also a prescription drug.  I've just started on this myself (yes, I know, I'm nearly 40 and shouldn't get acne but I do - arrgggh!) and it seems to be working so far.
._

 
Yes, be careful with accutane.  Side effects include really freaking dry skin, nosebleeds, liver damage, depression, bowel disease, suicide and birth defects.  Some doctors will not even prescribe it unless you are on birth control because of the terrible birth defects it can cause.  This is seriously the last resort!


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 20, 2006)

i use neutrogenas oil free acne wash, witch hazel as a toner, nelsons acne gel and tea tree cream.

i also do the salt and honey thing nessa reccomended once a day. my acne is pretty much gone besides the few pimples that came on from my period.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_Where could I get this???? You got me interested :] If you have scars would it help that.  My scars arent pits or anything like that they are just discolored... eh so gross :[_

 
It might help with discolouration (it's helping me reduce redness) and it's a prescription medicine but doesn't require a specialist to prescribe it so you should be able to get it from your regular physician rather than a dermatologist.

It comes in three forms - a gel, a lotion and a cream.  I use the lotion but that was just personal choice.  You do need to keep out of the sun while you are using it or wear a high SPF factor sunscreen and as with any medicine there are potential side effects which you need to be aware of.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 20, 2006)

Just found quite a good page on Tretinoin (Retin-A) at http://dermatology.about.com/cs/topicals/a/tretinoin.htm


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

i think, tea trea water(lush) is good.


----------



## kayla (Jan 21, 2006)

junkalunk: GO TO YOUR DERM!!!! im on the beginning of my 4th month on accutane and it is the best thing in the world. to me it really isnt a scary thing. yeah it causes birth defects, but as long as you take you birth control, youre fine. i usually take mine with the accutane at night right before bed (i put the pills on my nightstand so i see it). the side effects are crappy but TOTALLY worth it. i used to get nosebleeds everyday, but they were very minor. just like a few drops. my lips are dry, theyve only cracked once, but at night a put layer after layer (its like an inch thick) of aquafor on it and in the morning theyre relieved. i broke out bad in the first 3 months, im just now starting to clear, and yeah it was depressing. i think thats why people get so depressed on this pill is becuase it gets worse. you just gotta keep telling yourself that you'll have great skin in a few months. dont let anybody scare you about this pill. its not as bad as you think. i got so tired of taking all of those other pills, topicals, pro active, changing my diet, sometimes water only for 6 days straight. it just isnt worth it b/c it didnt do anything for me. only accutane. i understand the whole dad thing too. i had to move in with mine at 17 and that was like his first time really taking care of a kid. it wa so hard to talk to him, but once you get it out there and tell him how you really feel and how miserable the acne is, im sure he'll understand. 
my first advice though would be to try going on a birth control to even out your hormones. a lot of my friends tried that and it helped. everybody's different, for me it was ACCUTANE!!! hope that helps. good luck


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have the same problem with my skin. I just break out on my cheeks and chin and on my cheeks they are usually painful huge cyst like zits that take forever to surface.
I have started using St Ives cream cleanser and I do the Queen Helen Mint Julep Mask (you can buy it at any drugstore for $4). My skin has totally cleared up. If you have red marks from old zits I would recommend St. Ives Apricot Radiance Age-Defying Cream Cleanser. You leave it on for 3 minutes and for best results you wipe if off with a tissue instead of washing it off.
Make sure you moisturize your skin well. I use Olay Moisture Therapy Cream with Aloe for Sensitive Skin. It has no oils or fragrance in it. You won't see results right away but they will come with time, I promise.
Also a big no no is constantly touching your face, and don't pick at your zits.
Good luck and I hope this helps


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jan 22, 2006)

I am glad there are people who had postivie effects with accutane. But 3 out of the four people I know had the worst side effects. One almost flunked out of school because of it. Just be really careful, it is only the last ditch effort.
Retin A is freaking BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok - my update on Retin-A after about a week (bearing in mind that they say it takes several weeks to have a full effect).  I am flaking like crazy day and night but as long as I don't stratch myself or rub my face it's not noticeable during the day.  The redness I've had from acne scars has diminished significantly and after exfoliating my skin feels incredibly smooth.  I am sure the pores on my nose have diminished in size and get less clogged - they are certainly much less noticeable.  Friends are already commenting on how great my skin looks.  I think I've fallen in love with this stuff and wish I'd tried it years ago.  I might even be brave enough to get a close up picture when I'm round at my sister's as my own camera is worse than useless.


----------



## Nathalia (Jan 29, 2006)

I hardly ever break out but this summer I had one break out right before back to school of about 3 cysts on my cheek and a couple of my chin. Since this is abnormal for me my mom took me to the doctor and she gave my clindoxyl and Mito cyclin? Or something in pill form. I admit I really didn't need them before but now that I take them it's sure fire I won't break out. I really like them and think they'd work really well for you.


----------



## Manny (Apr 28, 2006)

*Acne EVERYWHERE!! HELP*

Ok..i have acne on my face as everybody does, but I really don't know how it gets on my entire body!! It's not that severe, but I have acne on my back, neck, and arms!! It is so annoying that I just want to peel it off!! The worse part of the situation is that my prom is in 2 WEEKS!! Im wearing this tube style dress, and I don't know what I can do to get it off!!!  Can anyone give me advice to try to get them off!!! Im so desperate, and I'm really trying hard to eat right!! I'm drinking water like crazy, but I really don't know how to get it off, and from it to never come back!! So PLEASE feel free to give me any advice, remedy, or anything for this problem!!


----------



## alurabella (Apr 28, 2006)

Keep drinking tons of water. Also, do NOT touch your face... or other places where you break out... it can spread the bacteria causing the breakouts. also, try to wear natural clothing products... ie, cotton and such... it's more breathable for your skin. Synthetics can cause irritation. 

Do you use a scrub on your back and arms? You might want to try. Especially a scrub with salycic acid in it (Murad makes one that I use!) Also--- for my face, I wash with cetaphil for normal to oily skin, and once a week do a clay mask (I use Queen Helene's Mint Julepe... I HIGHLY reccomend it, and it's sold everywhere!!! -drugstores, grocery stores, etc.)


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2006)

Go to a dermatologist hon. :/
Also, the advice about scrubs with salicyclic acid in them is good.


----------



## Selenite (Apr 28, 2006)

A nightly mask of pure honey really does wonders for my acne.


----------



## greekskatula (Apr 28, 2006)

derm. works wonders.
and tanning. especially for the back acne. outdoor is nicer cuz its like natural but indoor tanning helps out too.. 


so that honey thing really works? what do you do just wash your face then put it on? for how long? 
whats the after feel like?


----------



## x3_kimchee (May 1, 2006)

*Acne*

Does anyone know any thing that works to get rid of acne on your back? I reallly really would appreciate your help.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 1, 2006)

I would first see a doc or dermatologist to see what they say.  It could be acne or for example, keratosis pilaris (like the red bumps some people get on the back of their arms.  Harmless, just annoying).  I mention this, as acne and keratosis pilaris have diff means of treatment and the recommended treatment for one, could worsen the other.  

Acne could be reduced by regular, gentle exfoliation and a treatment.  Clinique makes a spray bottle acne med.  That would be easier for application to the back area.  Don't overdo the exfoliation and treatment though or your skin could get too dry and begin to produce more oils and possibly more acne.  HTH.


----------



## ShirleyK (May 4, 2006)

Well I heard ACV is effective...


----------



## ShirleyK (May 4, 2006)

Use ACV...

Forgot to add this:

http://www.lacetoleather.com/acne.html

I use Bragg brand... http://www.bragg.com/


----------



## mspixieears (May 4, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...hlight=peeling

It has something about Murad & Proactiv as treatments, but I put it here for the Murad info.


----------



## mspixieears (May 4, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37118

I bumped this thread for you, I do hope it helps, but it might be best to see a dermatologist if it's so aggressive.


----------



## mspixieears (May 4, 2006)

Again, this is covered in the following thread:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37118

I'm pretty sure back acne is discussed.


----------



## mspixieears (May 4, 2006)

Sorry, I merged your thread with this bigger one, hope you don't mind.


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 4, 2006)

Thank you all so much. I wasn't checking up on this thread so much, didnt realise all the advice that was given- SO THANKS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I did go to the derm. And my skin is sooooo clear.  I've been on doxycycline (antibiotics) for about a month.  I didn't have serious enough acne for accutane, not even tetracycline (which is the next step up I beleive). I'm also on some topical treatments that work wonders.   

again thank you all for your help. I hope this thread has helped others too.


----------



## faerie_bel (May 7, 2006)

I used to have bad acne on my back. It was awful. I tried Doxycycline and it didn't work. The only thing that worked for me was going on Diane 35 bcp. I've been clear on my back for 10 years now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I stopped taking Diane about 7 years ago...


----------



## kellyxbean (Nov 6, 2006)

*I hate acne.*

For the record, I have had acne for... oh... 10 years or so. It went away briefly while I was pregnant and for a year afterwards. It has sprung up again so badly that a doctor finally said, "Uh yeah, we're going to get you referred for Accutane". Great. 

The scars are still there though, and it sucks. My skin could look practically flawless, were it not for the scars. I have some bad "pock marks" as they're called. I really would like to have something done to 'fix' the damage, but I don't know what could be done. I feel like I have halfway decent makeup skills but because of the remnants of acne, my face just makes my eyes look terrible (I focus on my eyes as far as makeup goes)

Also, as far as smaller, angry red pimples go - what in the world can I do to get rid of them? I am attending a pretty dressed-up event on Thursday w/ my hubby and it would be nice if my face didn't look so... angry. 

Sorry for the rant. lol. I'm just wondering if anyone has had similar experiences.


----------



## Bey28 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Been there...*

Are you using anything to lighten the scars? Hydroquinone (doctor prescribed %) works wonders.  However, post accutane I still had red marks but it will take time before that fades.  Get a good light weight concealor and depending on how long you've been off the Tane you can do some gentle exfoliation to brighten the skin.  I just finished my accutane course so I know what your going through.  However, I'm just 1 month post-tane and the scars and redness are nearly gone.


----------



## Kim. (Nov 9, 2006)

On a few Tv shows (10 years younge w/ dermatologists who are "with" all the new advances etc) I've seen them inject fillers into pock marks and scars which has really made a difference.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 11, 2006)

I heard that microdermabrasion can help with the pot marks.


----------



## sarahpeart (Jan 15, 2007)

*Acne Treatments that actually work!*

My frustration has brought me to seek recommendations from my fellow users on acne solutions that actually work! Your recommendations and experiences would be very vauable to all that visit this spot


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Acne Treatments that actually work!*

Simple, non complicated, natural cleansing. 

I am using:

Neals Yard Palmarosa cleanser
Neals Yard Lavender Water Toner
Neals Yard Violet Day cream
Lush Enchanted Eye cream
Neals Yard Hypericum and Calendula cream (on the blemishes)

To remove make up: Lush Ultrabland.
As a twice weekly scrub (no more than that): Lush Herbalism. 

Don't overscrub your skin, you'll only spread the infection. Don't touch your face, again spread infection. 

Use a seperate towel for your face, and wash it regularly. Drink plenty of water, eat plenty of fruit.


----------



## circe221 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Acne Treatments that actually work!*

I use TCA peels, aspirin mask, benzoyl peroxide if I have a flare up. Oh, and drink lots and lots of water!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Acne Treatments that actually work!*

i only get a few pimples every now & then.. so for those i use clean & clear invisible blemish treatment & they disappear within a day or so. you can even wear it under your makeup!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 definitely a miracle product in my books!!


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Acne Treatments that actually work!*

Depends on your type of skin.  A good general skin care system is the Planidote line from Origins.  I love it.  It helps heal and calm inflammation in your skin that leads to breakouts, redness, fine lines and wrinkles, dryness, etc.  Real has helped even out my complexion.  It's a bit pricey but you don't need everything in the line.  Just the cleanser and maybe moisturizer would be enough for you to see results.


----------



## Jillipede (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Acne Treatments that actually work!*

The only thing that has worked for me is the ProActiv line. I use the 3 step system. I have used it for years. I have occasionally strayed to try other products, but my acne always flares up and I end up returning to my tried and true ProActiv. My skin would have moderate acne without it, and when I use the ProActiv, I am blemish free! I am 30 years old and have had acne issues since I was 10.


----------



## zombie_candy (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Acne Treatments that actually work!*

After trying to change skin regimens, my skin broke out the worst it's ever been--millions of tiny red and whiteheads with lots of cystic acne, you name it, I had it. After going on Pro Activ again, I realized it wasn't working fast enough. I went to the doctor and he prescribed me Tetracycline. It's an anti-biotic that I took twice a day for 2 months. Plus I drink about 2 litres of a "green smoothie" every day.

- 2 fruits (apple, pear, banana etc.)
- 2 handfuls of leafy greens (lettuce, spinach, baby spring mix etc.)
- 4 cups of water
- 6 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar
- 3 tablespoons of honey

Blend together in a blender and enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is to flush out all the toxins in your system. Yes, you go to the bathroom a lot but it's worth it.

For my face:
AM
- A very gentle (and simple) cleanser (Cetaphil etc.)
- Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
- Spot treat with Benzoyl Peroxide
- Neutrogena SPF 30 moisturizer
- Makeup

PM
- Makeup remover wipes
- Gentle cleanser
- Apple Cider vinegar toner (ACV:water; start with 1:8 until your skin settles well with it, and then move to 1:1)
- wait 10 minutes and then wash with lukewarm water
- spot treat with BP
- moisturize

ACV on your face helps to balance the pH of your skin. It doesn't burn but leaves you feeling refreshed. It's also a cheap way of fading acne pigmentation and evening out skin tone. I've been using this entire method for the month of january and my skin has drastically improved. I'm about 98% clear, save for a few tiny bumps you can't really see. I hope this helps.


----------



## fairytale22 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Acne Treatments that actually work!*

Paula's Choice 2% BHA + Avene Diacneal has made the biggest difference in my acne. SOOO much better than it used to be!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Acne Treatments that actually work!*

Murad.  I've never had terrible acne, but bad enough that I sought the advice of a dermatologist.  She put me on a couple of things (some over the counter and some not).  My mom bought and tried Murad, and she loved it.  She gave me their system around Christmas (luckily not part of my gifts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and I've been on it for a little over a month.  I get a few random pimples here and there, but nothing like the crops that I would get when I wasn't on Murad.  

Love it!!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Acne Treatments that actually work!*

Well it depends on the gravity of your situation and what type of skin you have. I'm assuming you haven't gone to the doctors for this? In that case...

I'm acne prone and if you're like me, then most over the counter things won't work for you. ProActiv didn't work for me but I know other people have good luck with that, Murad was much better but still not what I needed. One thing that worked wonders for me was simply switching cleansers, from harsh meant for acne ones, to sensitive cleansers. 

-I use MD Formulations for cleanser. 
-The above mentined Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant is very good as well. 
-I spot treat with benzoyl peroxide.
-But the one thing that totally changed my skin was Green Cream, it's made a huge difference.

Oh and moisturize too of course! Lots of people have good luck with aspirin masks and Avene Diacneal too.


----------



## frankie! (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Acne Treatments that actually work!*

Acne.org saved me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Proactiv worked great, but then all the sudden it just stopped working after a few months. After about a year i tried it again and it did the same thing! 

Morning:
-Wash with Cetaphil cleanser
-2.5% Nuetrogena on the spot almost all over
-Cetaphil moisterizer

Night:
-Cetaphil
-2.5% nuetrogena on the spot ALL over
-Jojoba Oil mixed with cetaphil cleanser

About every 3 days my nighttime routine is a little different.. To exfoliate i rub jojoba oil all around my face and you can SEE the dry skin in the jojoba oil. Sort of gross but it works wonders. After that I use cetaphil to wash the jojoba oil off and any remaining dirt/dry skin that the jojoba oil got etc.

Every friday i use philosophys microdelivery kit as well.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Acne Treatments that actually work!*

I have mild acne. I break out about once a month pretty badly around that 'special' time, and if it's not because of that than it's because of my dirty skin! I'm bad with washing my makeup up before bed lately.
Fortunately, my skin responds really well to most acne treatments.
Murad, Proactive, AcneFree, and other drugstore acne kits have worked. If I had to pick, I'd say Proactive was my favorite, it didnt have that many steps and worked, until my skin would dry up and i'd have to switch.

My brother, who has moderate-severe acne, has had some success with "The Regimen" from Acne.org. There is some great advice but for someone like me where acne isn't a huge problem, it's too much. But it has worked for my brother, for the most part. My bf does a modified version of The Regimen that worked GREAT for him but I can't remember what he does. I'll ask him when I see him.

For spot treatment, I haven't found anything better than AcneFree Terminator, which contains benzoyl peroxide and salycilic acid. It's great.


----------



## amoona (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Acne Treatments that actually work!*

Ok I consider myself lucky that I don't really get acne and never really have. There has been times when I get one huge pimple and it's usually around the same spot ... my forehead. My hair is always down so the oils from my bangs must trigger it every now and then. My cousin (who used to have horrible acne) told me to try Proactive and I did and the next day it wiped out all my pimples. So I bought it (it's only like $20 for the 30 days 3 step thing) and if I ever have a pimple I put it on.

Her skin has cleared drastically and she's been using it for about 4 years now. She just recently stopped using it and only uses the cleanser at night.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 12, 2007)

*ughhh acne ):*

this is kind of embarassing, but i don't know what to do. i'm at a loss for things to try and i can't live this way.

i'm having acne problems in places i've never had them before, like along my collarbone and on my neck. it's disgusting. i mean, they're not like planet sized blemishes...they're just the subtle little blemishes. but i'm kind of a perfectionist when it comes to skin and it's like my goal in life to have perfect, smooth, even toned skin. i'm finally getting my face to clear up and smooth out...and now i'm having this problem elsewhere! it sucks!

do i need an acne fighting body wash? how do i fight this?


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: ughhh acne ):*

I would recommend an acne fighting body wash. I've heard good things about the Pro-activ one. You could also use a gel cleanser with salicylic acid that is meant for your face. I'm not a fan of Clinique skin care at all, I used to work for them and I think it's horrible, BUT, I bought my boyfriend an oily skin bar (which contains salicylic acid) to use on his back and chest and it's really made a difference. Also, whe nyou moisturize your body make sure your lotion is non-comedogenic. i use lubriderm and knwo that it is non-comedogenic. Good luck!


----------



## liv (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: ughhh acne ):*

Also try a lotion with glycolic acid in it (I think Jergens Skin Smoothing has it), it helps exfoliate so your skin doesn't get clogged pores and create little blemishes.


----------



## swtginbug (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: ughhh acne ):*

I had the same problem before, like on my back.. I tried so many things but the only thing I found that worked really well is:

Murad Acne Body Wash

I know it's a little expensive but after spending money on this and that to help, I figured, "hey i need to get rid of this problem, no matter what." So I used this for about a month and it totally worked. all the acne i had on my back was fading away and now i use the body wash about 2x a week just because..  it's expensive but give it a try. i hope this helps..


----------



## kimmy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: ughhh acne ):*

thank you ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm hoping i can get this problem under control with the methods you all suggested. god forbid i have to change my diet because of this.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ughhh acne ):*

Neutrogena Body Clear Body Scrub
this really works wonders. my cousin has bad body acne problems and this really helped her


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ughhh acne ):*

what i did that has pretty much rid my entire face of pimples in just the last two weeks is... 
simply take some COLD water, and rub it into the entire region, kind of like a massage. it sounds so simple. but i quit using proactiv after my dads friend told me to try this, and tada, 2 weeks later im almost acne free. i couldnt believe it. but i suggest you to try it. 
hope this helps. =]


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ughhh acne ):*

Also try using some spot treatment like you would on your face and it should clear up faster. Also, green clay masks are really good for spot treatment. It pulls the dirt up from the pore or something, I'm not completely sure. But if I use it for one night, I won't have a pimple there the next day.


----------



## hot*pink (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: ughhh acne ):*

I swear by Nature's Cure - for acne on face or body. It literally makes it disappear within a day.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: ughhh acne ):*

I also heard the Murad is excellent. It's like 30.00+dollars a tube
and its a blue colored gel. I heard it is great.
I really want to try it myself.
Good luck! What did you try to get your face clear?


----------



## kimmy (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: ughhh acne ):*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_I also heard the Murad is excellent. It's like 30.00+dollars a tube
and its a blue colored gel. I heard it is great.
I really want to try it myself.
Good luck! What did you try to get your face clear?_

 
exfoliating 3x a week with st. ive's apricot scrub.
cleansing 2x daily with neutrogena pore refining cleanser.


----------



## pinkchampagne (Jul 16, 2007)

*how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

instead of having the usual breakouts on my face, i've been getting them on my chest and back recently! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have tried body acne scrubs but they keep coming back and are leaving small scars over my chest. now i'm scared to wear low cut tops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



am i getting these pimples on my chest because i'm not letting my skin breathe enough?? i'm so confused!


----------



## goink (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

I think the scrubbies in the scrub popped your pimples. So even after the pimples healed, scars are left.
Have you tried applying acne medicated products on your chest?
What fabric are you wearing for your top?

I also have this problem during the summer. I do exfoliate to get all that dirt and grime off. I don't know why it's not working for you.

Sorry, I'm not of much help...


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

i used to have this problem with my chest area and this is how i fixed it...

exfoliate with a facial scrub not a body scrub...body scrubs are better for the more tough areas, elbows, knees, feet - a facial scrub is best for the chest area beacuse the particles meant to exfoliate will be smaller and less abbrasive on your chest


----------



## pinkchampagne (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

thanks u guys!
i was using the peter thomas roth body acne scrub so i guess it was a bit harsh. i'll start using something less abrasive...hope it works!!


----------



## Ralen81 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

A lotion with AHA works best for me.  I like Kiss My Face peaches & cream body lotion.


----------



## lara (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

A body was and lotion that contains AHAs can be helpful - Mario Badescu AHA Botanical Body Wash and Papaya Body Lotion are good.
In the shower, just use a facial acne wash on your body. A cheapie like Clearasil works just as well as a more expensive acne wash. 

And seriously, you should never scrub skin that's inflamed with any sort of a breakout be it on your face or your body. The skin is under enough stress as it is without being scraped and scratched, and besides, you run the risk of breaking the pustule, spreading bacteria around and creating a breeding ground for more breakouts.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

My favorite and fastest way to diminish chest and back acne is just by using medicated products on them like others have suggested. I'll wash the areas with medicated acne wash (for the wash, I like to use one with benzoyl peroxide since it's an antibacterial). Then I'll follow it up with a treatment containing AHAs or salicylic acid. But you should use them sparingly, and watch how your skin reacts. A lot of people don't like to use benzoyl peroxide with chemical exfoliants since it can be harsh on the skin. For me, it works great and I have no irritation but I know that varies from person to person. HTH!
oh and I think Natures Cure has a medicated acne spray, just for reaching your back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can find it at drugstores


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

I use the same benzoyl peroxide cream I use on my face on my back and chest...it's cleared it up somewhat. Unfortunately my back is full of acne scars.


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

I use clearsil on my skin and it seems to clear up and pimples or blemishes.


----------



## Stormy (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

I use Neutrogena's body clear body scrub, and that's actually helped a lot.  What helps with my acne all over was birth control pills, though.  I'm not on them right now, and my face is like an oil slick.


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

Another thing that works, that I forgot to mention is Phisoderm. It's a body wash and I use that in the bath/shower. I think it helps too!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_I use Neutrogena's body clear body scrub, and that's actually helped a lot._

 
thats what I use when I have body breakouts - its my favourite body wash Ive ever used.


----------



## Miss World (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: how to rid of chest/back acne?!*

do you live close to the beach? if so, do your self a favor and go swimming [if the beach is clean that is]... it does wonders to back acne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only get them during the summer and seriously humid weather, and the sea water always helps.. 

I'm not sure how serious the back acne is in your case, but you could check with your doctor if lotriderm would be helpful in your case [might be called something else where your at].


good luck


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 27, 2007)

*Acne is worsening day by day help please*

I used to have perfect skin and its getting worse every day I don't know what i'm gonna do! I feel like crying. I went and bought Clinique's Anti-Blemish Solutions kit and it's had no effect. Help me, I don't want scars all over my face from this


----------



## Ethel (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

Have you tried Lush? Is your skin oily, dry? If you have breakouts, it's probably a bit oily. Get some Fresh Farmacy from Lush and Thayer's Rose Witch Hazel Astringent, use tea tree oil for spot treatments.


----------



## banjobama (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

For me, using gentler stuff will keep your skin from getting more irritated and inflamed. Maybe try some Cetaphil? Also using jojoba oil on your skin is good for it, it will dissolve gunk blocking your pores and moisturize your skin. You can try a couple drops on a cotton ball swiped on your face at bedtime.


----------



## gracetre123 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

Acne Free it's my HG now...


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

I would go see a dermatologist to find out why you are having breakouts. HUGS! 
Stacey


----------



## TheCat'sMeow (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

Sometimes makeup is the cause of acne....maybe lay off makeup for a few days and see if there are any changes..?


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

Sounds like you have adult acne, which can affect you randomly even if you've had clear skin all your life.
Firstly, don't squeeze or touch any spots! They will scar and spread, if you leave them they'll go away.
As far as skincare goes, use gentle natural products. Lush cleansers and facesmasks are amazing for acne. Tea tree oil is also great for blemished skin, apply a layer before you go to sleep and use a medicated spot treatment.
Good luck!


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

The aspirin mask has helped me a lot. It's a cheap solution with no harsh side effects.


----------



## sitasati (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

Don't touch your face at all and just because it is breaking out doesn't mean you should use harsh cleansers. Wash twice a day religiously and exfoliate every three days. I had that breakout spell two months ago. My acne was very bad ..it was swollen and red. I started using Aveeno clear complexion cleanser its gentle yet effective and my moisturizer now is Neutrogena Healthy Skin with AHA. Alpha hydroxy produces cell turnover. So it exfoliates yet it moisturizes. It's very good I love it. Do not over medicate your skin with those treatments. Let it breathe too...don't use makeup for a while on your face. Also, if you keep stressing the more breakouts you will have. 

You're skin is sensitive right now because it is inflammed and it's causing a reaction so dont use harsh products, just wash it twice day a no more than that. Also, if you want try taking some fish oil. Omega 3's reduce inflammation in the body ...and acne is a disease of inflammation. But don't expect to see beautiful skin overnight ..it takes time and care. Just relax ..you're beautiful just the way you are.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

My only suggestion, since it's apparent this sudden flare up of acne is upsetting you, see a dermatologist.  Some have luck with them while others don't.  You might be surprised how helpful they could be.

My HG for breakouts is 100% Tea Tree Oil (bought at a local organic supermarket).  Just dilute it with water when you're about it to put it on -- as using the full strength on your face might cause more havoc then good.  It's an antiseptic oil and pretty much kills bacteria on contact.  It's so great.  You get the most benefit from using it on it's own or with products that have a high concrentration of Tea Tree Oil.  Some products say that have it and they do but you'd be surprised it's almost less than 4-5%.

Hope this helps!  And don't fret, lovely.  It'll go away if you take care of your skin and not attack with too many products with harsh ingredients.  Nurture that skin,


----------



## daFilli (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

i had acne... it has left some scaring but ever since i've been using 100% pure COCOA BUTTER soap to wash my face [not a breakout in sight] and for the scars [if you are a lady of colour] there is a special line stocked in afro carribean shops [try ebay if u cant find any] called CLEAR ESSENCE, they do a Anti blemish gel complex that is amazing, i had many scars and now they are faded... almost gone, they go a pinkish colour and then fade with time... it helped out another friend of mine with very agressive acne and scaring also.

and i found that using olive oil and sea salt as an exfoliator [be gentle though] maybe once or twice every 2 weeks helps get rid of dead skin.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

I used to have acne issues too, and one thing I found that helps a lot is Clearasil's Daily Acne Control Vanishing Acne Treatment Cream.  It has benzoyl peroxide in it which is a more aggressive topical treatment.  Due to the aggressivenes, it should be used in moderation.  I also like the stridex pads on occasion, usually in the morning for me (I shower at night) for minor exfoliation.  Generally I use a variety of Neutrogena deep cleaning cleansers and Noxzema's Triple Action Anti-bacterial cleanser (ignore the smell of it).  Also, this may sound odd, but you may need a moisturizer too, one that may have salicylic acid in it because dry skin can become more prone (not sure why exactly).  Also, heat, like a hot washcloth, over the areas helps drive the infections out.

Also, even though you really shouldn't, if you do pop a zit (or it happens on its own) a little dab of neosporin over it at night can help prevent scarring.  And if your acne still doesn't improve, I agree with lipshock and staceypie016 on that you should see a dermatologist--especially if it is cysitic.

Hope this helps and you find a way to treat your acne!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

thank you so much guys! I think its my harmones, they're all over the place becausemy periods have been irregular.


----------



## makeba (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

THe ladies have given you some really good advice sis. One thing we all must do is make sure we are drinking at least 8 glasses of water a day!! and eat more fruits and veggies. keep the stress level down and try to relax a bit if you can. cetaphil was mentioned and is a good gentle cleanser to use. stay blessed and i hope this clears up soon.
If your cycle has been irregular please make an appt with your ob/gyn and for your skin make an appt with a recommended dermatologist asap.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

please do not think I am being too forward but perhaps it is time to see an ob/gyn and try a bc pill to help. I have had acne issues over the last 6 months and the pill is the only thing that has truly helped it.


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I used to have perfect skin and its getting worse every day I don't know what i'm gonna do! I feel like crying. I went and bought Clinique's Anti-Blemish Solutions kit and it's had no effect. Help me, I don't want scars all over my face from this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hi, I would recommend laying off ALL Grains that includes sugar peanuts and pistacios. All are laden with fungus and related to breakouts. Whats going on inside is reflected outside. 100% oraganic and pure coconut oil will treat the acne. Use it at night if you don't want a shiny face in the day. Hope that helps!


----------



## jenii (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

Ugh god, I'm in the same boat. Perfect skin my whole life, people complimented me all the time, and then the past six months I've been getting breakouts. It's a nightmare.

I just got on a birth control pill, and I'm hoping it'll help.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

I really recommend checking out Acne.org. They have an amazing forum that's seriously a goldmine for information on treating your acne, whatever kind it may be. hth!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

i found that philosophy's on a clear day h2o2 and Murad's acne line has helped me alot!

i also reccomend washing your makeup brushes asap, along with your pillow cases and rub down your cell phone and telephones with some alcohol to kill germs on them.


----------



## ompietubs (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

hi there,

I know its hard but dont try to let it get you down because the stress of it might make the acne worse. I kinda had the same problem as you awhile back when during exam time my face just exploded from stress etc...i went to a beauty salon to get a consultation and a facial and they recommended the right products for me to use. within weeks and 2 facials my face was back to its clear self. SO my best advice is to seek out a good beauty salon with good products if you have the money to spend. I used MD Formulations which is AMAZING at clearing up acne- even now when i get the odd monthly flare up i use their acne gel and it clears up real fast. Hope it gets better soon and chin up in the meantime girl!


----------



## twinkley (Sep 23, 2007)

*Acne - How important is to visit dermatologist?*

Hello gals.

I have been wondering this thing. I have acne pore skin and I have never been to dermatologist for various reasons - here in Finlad it costs like 80€/100 dollars and I am a student, so I don't have any extra money. I have also been told that to get results with dermatology you have to visit there very often.

So, do you think that dermatology treatments every now and then really improve the state of the skin, or is it better to concentrate on daily basic skin care routines instead?

Have you really got help from those treatments and how often you visit there? Do you think it is very important or do you think it as a extra special thing to make your self better more than to really change radically your skin?


----------



## lustless (Sep 24, 2007)

*Acne Scars*

I need recommendations for products that help fade acne scars! I had really bad acne between the ages of 13-15ish and now that i'm 20 i'm trying and working hard to get my skin to be "bride perfect" for June! My skin at the moment is sensitive/acne prone as I still get mild breakouts from time to time. My scars are not _too_ noticeable, as they're not deep, but they do look like dark spots on my skin. I cover up with makeup as it is, so what I need is a formula to just help get RID of them.

Any suggestions would be great! Thank you!


----------



## Kelaia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Acne Scars*

Try Avon's Micro-Exfoliator...it is like micro-dermabrasion kinda. It has a creamy base and tons of teeny weeny exfoliating bits that really leave your skin soft and flake free.  I have only had it for 2 weeks, but I am impressed with it so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am also trying to get rid of some old acne scars and I there are really good reviews for it on MUA. Try looking on eBay - you can usually get it for half the price!

An AHA/BHA combination also works well. I have Paula's Choice AHA and BHA products and I use those every now and then.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Acne - How important is to visit dermatologist?*

ive visited a dermatologist for my acne a few times and its never honestly been helpful! Basically all she said was to make sure i use my skincare religiously and prescribed me some things that never worked...i have better luck using my neutrogena products but it may be helpful to you!


----------



## Ralen81 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Acne - How important is to visit dermatologist?*

I went once and it was completely useless.  I think you are far better off to spend your money on good skincare.  Also, do a bit of research on acne on the internet to learn about causes, treatments, etc.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 17, 2007)

*Cystic Acne :[*

I have fairly nice skin. A few blemishes every once in a while. A few blackheads on my nose. I'm normally content with it.

But every now and then I get these huge disgusting..... zits.
I don't even know if you can call them that.
I've been to the dermatologist for this problem and he basically told me that the only cure for cystic acne like this would be accutane, but my mother won't allow me to use it because the risky side affects.

Is there anything to help them heal faster. It normally takes a couple of months, which is very depressing. I don't even feel like leaving my house! I've got one on my chin right now and it hurts like a bitch :[

Suggestions? Any other sufferers?
TIA


----------



## dollparts (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

.......


----------



## dollparts (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

Hello hunny... I hear ya- I have never had acne until recently.. and I have cystic acne too... I have tried everything from proactiv, to aspirin masks... you name it.. I have not tried zeno (but apparently this only caters to minor blemishes) and I have not tried accutane due to the side effects as you mentioned.. However, there is great news... That actually works for EVERYONE.. It was on the news the other night, it's a canadian device called Tanda. It's the same blue light system that dermatologists use that kills acne and prevents it from coming back- so this way you know it totally works because it is used at almost every skincare spa... The only downfall, the price.. but I am so buying one. It costs $295 canadian... but I know it works so in my opinion, with the amount i have spent on products that DON'T work, it's really worth it. 
I really highly recommend you check the website out and ask your doctor about it... you have nothing to lose but acne!!! (I am sooo excited to be getting this!!!)
http://www.tanda.com

hope this helps hunny... =)


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

if it makes you feel better, i have a HUGE cyst forming on the very left side of my nose where it meets the area over your lip. everytime i do anything with my face it pulls at it. it hurts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i feel your pain, lovey. all i can say is dont pick at them.

OH OH and ice helps!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_OH OH and ice helps!!_

 
I never thought of that!
thanks!


----------



## Katura (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

I have one on my chin now too...and i think in my sleep i was touching at it and pushing on it. it hurts like hell today. I just wish it would gooooo awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...ugh


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

I hear ya too! Two things have really worked for me. Dr. Perricone's Nutritive cleanser with DMEA - when i feel any pimple just starting, i put just a little paste of this cleanser on it (mostly overnight) and seriously...it works. I just did this the other day when i felt one trying to appear on my cheek...it was gone the next morning.

The other is Chanel's Purifying Gel Cleanser. It is a good preventer of acne & blackheads! I alternate it with the Dr. Perricone Nutritive Cleanser.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

hey guys I've been using tea tree oil from the body shop and my facial acne is improving.


----------



## lipshock (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

That's great to hear!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tea Tree Oil is amazing for acne.


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

i used to have lots of pimples and some cysts and honestly the only thing that DID really make a difference is accutane... i'm not done with my treatment but 3 months in and i'm completely clear, but i understand if your mom is worried about the side effects, i haven't experienced many except dry skin and lips.

anyways if you do have a cyst and try to pick at it (that was always my worst habit!) ice definitely helps with the inflammation... another trick is at night before bed put some antibiotic ointment like neosporin or polysporin on the cyst and then put a band-aid on it to make sure you don't touch it! this helps alot with healing, and can reduce the chance that you'll get a scar from it! 

hope this helps! =)


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

Ouch! I'm sorry to hear that, I understand your pain, I get cystic acne as well. I have personally found that using an aspirin mask once to three times a week definitely helps with preventing such breakouts. It also helps with current blemishes. So if you're not allergic to aspirin you may consider trying a mask. 

If you have to pop it - everyone acknowledges you shouldn't but every now and then you can't help it, lol. 
It helps to take a warm shower and when you've gotten out of the shower, take a clean washcloth and run it under very warm water and hold it to the blemish. The heat from both the shower and the washcloth will help relax the area to somewhat ease the pain as well as hopefully draw the blemish to a head, so the icky stuff rises to the surface. Once it's headed, make sure your hands are very clean and pop it as you usually would. Once it's popped, sanitize the area with a pain-free antiseptic wash, pat dry and  ice it if you like, to ease the pain and inflammation. Once you've finished icing the area pat the area dry and apply something like neosporin. You can even apply a bandaid on top of the blemish if you like (you can get those fun little round ones!). Actually, I would even go so far as to strongly suggest that you do - it is an open wound and just like any wound it will most likely heal faster with fewer scars (as well as keep it from getting infected) if you keep it clean and protected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Obviously, don't pick it if you can help it - I don't normally have that kind of will power, lol. I hope this helps a little. Best of luck with everything!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_you can get those fun little round ones!_

 
Those wouldn't even fit over it, it's so big! haha


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

I don't have cystic acne, but I had siblings that did.  I don't know if accutane was around when they were teens or not.  But, they sure needed it.  They have permanent scars now.  Yes, the acne went away, but the scars didn't.  It affected their youth too.  My sister didn't go to school when she had the bumps.  My brother was made fun of by people.  This is a serious issue.  

If I were a parent, I would put my child on this accutane.  Yes, I know it has serious side effects. But, so does leaving this condition alone.  My nephew was put on accutane and the condition totally went away.  He was on it for 3 years.  He is now off of it and has no scars.  

It may not be my place to post here, but I felt compelled to say something after seeing what my siblings went through.  My brother literally had this spread from his face down his chest, shoulders and on his back.  It was really bad.  He was very nice look young man, but the darn condition really affected him with dating and socializing.  I just don't want this to hurt other people like it had him.  He had nothing to treat it with and is left with scars today.  My sister had a lesser case, but still has scars.  

I would hope that the young people's parents would really reconsider the use of accutane.  The use of Accutane may only be temporary, but not using the drug may have long lasting effects which be felt for a life time.  After all, the face is the first thing people see.


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Acne is worsening day by day help please*

i might try it too, my skin has been acting up lately.


----------



## anns (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollparts* 

 
_Hello hunny... I hear ya- I have never had acne until recently.. and I have cystic acne too... I have tried everything from proactiv, to aspirin masks... you name it.. I have not tried zeno (but apparently this only caters to minor blemishes) and I have not tried accutane due to the side effects as you mentioned.. However, there is great news... That actually works for EVERYONE.. It was on the news the other night, it's a canadian device called Tanda. It's the same blue light system that dermatologists use that kills acne and prevents it from coming back- so this way you know it totally works because it is used at almost every skincare spa... The only downfall, the price.. but I am so buying one. It costs $295 canadian... but I know it works so in my opinion, with the amount i have spent on products that DON'T work, it's really worth it. 
I really highly recommend you check the website out and ask your doctor about it... you have nothing to lose but acne!!! (I am sooo excited to be getting this!!!)
http://www.tanda.com

hope this helps hunny... =)_

 
That sounds awesome. I think I'm gonna get it too, as soon as I save up enough cash. Thanks!


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

According to that website, Tanda is only available in the US through a prescription.. ?


----------



## mayenni (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

well I had lots of pimples and cystic acne, but after using tazorac at night and  clydamycin in the morning my pimple have cleared up. The cystic ones however are harder to get rid of. I still get them along my jaw. I just went to the derm last friday to treat some that i had for weeks by getting them injected.It hurt like hell to have a needle right in the pimple but they were gone that same night! So maybe you should give that a try. Oh and they put me on oral antibiotics in addition to my regular routine .


----------



## zombie_candy (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

i've had severe acne, pimples and cystic for the majority of my life. i'm 23 now and i've had it since i was 11. i've tried everything from clinique to proactiv to prescription topicals. my period was also extremely and heinously irregular so my hormones must have been the problem too. the one thing that did work for me is the birth control pill (diane 35--i know it's something else in the USA; i live in canada) and now i'm 98% clear. it took about 6 months to see those results. i still have a lot of hyperpigmentation but i use the glycolic acid from www.glytone.com to help with that. my skin has never been so clear in so long.


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

The aspirin mask has helped me control them. When applied as a spot treatment just when it forms minimizes the size and speeds up the healing proccess.


----------



## aquadisia (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

.


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_The aspirin mask has helped me control them. When applied as a spot treatment just when it forms minimizes the size and speeds up the healing proccess._

 
How do you do the asprin mask?

Also I've been seeing tv and magazine ads for a new birth control called Yaz that is suppose to clear acne. I don't know anything about it but maybe you could ask your doc. I'm 45 and back when I starting taking birth control pills at 18 they made me gain weight and didn't help my acne but I think they have changed so much since then.


----------



## Evey (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

I hate those types of pimples...i rarely break out but when I do...it's always these huge nasty pimples under the skin. They feel like rocks and they look disgusting. I have a habit of picking at them but, i try not to do that anymore because it just causes these huge red blemishes on my skin. I always get them in the SAME spots too...right in the middle of my eyebrows and on my chin. I recently got one right beside my nose a couple of months ago...yes MONTHS...and it hasn't gone away. It gradually get's smaller but it's still there. So far proactiv has been working for me...i still get them obviously but, not as often and not as many. let me not jinx myself :knocks on wood::


----------



## marreyes38 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

proactive really worked for me you should try it other than that sry i cant help you.


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_How do you do the asprin mask?

Also I've been seeing tv and magazine ads for a new birth control called Yaz that is suppose to clear acne. I don't know anything about it but maybe you could ask your doc. I'm 45 and back when I starting taking birth control pills at 18 they made me gain weight and didn't help my acne but I think they have changed so much since then._

 
I take a few *uncoated* generic aspirin, wet it, and let it dissolve in my palm. Then I crush the aspirin with my finger tips and add a drop of spectrojel or cetaphil to form a paste. Then just apply the paste directly on the spot. Let it sit for about 15 mins or until it's dry. Do this twice a day on the spot to minimize the size and calm it down. 

As a mask, using it twice a week should be good to keep the cysts/blackheads/pimples from getting out of control. 

Never try to squeeze a cyst since it can really damage your skin if there is an infection. Let it dry out and flake off on its own.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

Topical erythromycin,available by perscritption works well. Don't ever sueeze at cystic acne or put pressure on it. Ice will not hurt. Benzyl peroxide does help,lthough it can bleach fabrics. A dab of toothpaste overnight will not make it better either. Flouride is a skin irritant and is often responsible for acne around the mouth and chin. Baking soda can relieve some of the irritation.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

See your dermatologist. I have had severe cystic acne for 10 years and only Roaccutane cleared it up. Squeezing the cysts is painful and does not help. I can tell you, from my own experience, nothing will get rid of cystic acne like Roaccutane!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Cystic Acne :[*

proactive is horrible for your skin. I went to beauty school tobecome a skin care professional (don't get me wrong, I'm not a dermatologist) i mainly do facials and what not. bbut Proactive dries your skin out and it's highly alkaline. I'd recommend getting a sensitive chemical peel like Rapidex. Thats what I used on all of my clients, if you use it as a 14 day regiment it'll help a lot. After you use a chemical exfoliant use a toner (that helps bringing your natural skin potential hydrogen levels back to normal) and take an ice-cold towel and drape it on your face for 10 minutes.


----------



## mixxey (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acne solution?*

What do you guys think is the best product line to get rid of acne? My skin is very problematic. It's very oily in the morning and during the day it gets pretty oily. I have a lot of blackheads on my nose and a bit next to it. I have a lot of pimples all over my forhead and chin. They aren't huge or really big.. But noticable. I also have those small ones and they give a certain redness to my skin. I live in Germany so I can't buy stuff like Proactiv and I don't want to. What do you think about Vichy or Clinique or something else?


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Acne solution?*

I just started using Clinique Acne Solutions yesterday. I am going to give it 4-6 weeks to see if it works well with my skin, but so far it's ok. I like the foaming cleanser because it's gentle and doesn't leave my oily, sensitive skin feeling dry right afterwards. Most cleansers do leave my skin tight, but this doesn't. 

Whatever you choose make sure the products are gentle and don't irritate the skin, since acne-prone skin is already irritated.

I used Neutrogena products for a while, but it stopped working so I've moved on. I liked the Murad AcneComplex as well, but you have to start out slow with that b/c the ingredients can be strong. It can take as long as 3 months for it to work, but after that it's worth it. Start out by applying the exfoliating acne gel once at bedtime for *at least* the first 2 weeks so your skin can get used to it (it contains salicylic acid and glycolic acid).

If the Clinique doesn't give me the desired results in 4-6 weeks, I am going back to Murad, just because I know that it works for me (even though it takes a little while...)

Hope this helps


----------



## Holly (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acne solution?*

I totally have to reccomend Vichy. I don't have very much acne, but when I get it, if I put on the Normaderm Hydrating Care moisturizer (the one with the green lid), and the normaderm deep cleansing gel at night, its like it goes away (or at least goes down dramatically) overnight.

I love it


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acne solution?*

i've tried cliniques system for a while and it worked for the time i used it. it just got a little drying, but using the moisterizer really really helped alot.

as for other stuff that i've used, i've used neutrogena which was pretty good at controling the oil that would come up during the day.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been taking oral erythromycin and tetracycline for almost 2 years now on and off and it worked for a while but now it's getting bad again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have had a terrible amount of spots for as long as I can remember really. Makes me feel quite depressed some days.

I'm trying to come up with more options and what my next avenue of possible treatment will be. I just want to have nice skin for once.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 26, 2008)

I have always had a hard time dealing with bad skin, constantly breaking out. The last year it got really bad. My mom bought me proactiv to try, within a week i was breaking out again badly, i was so upset. My moms friend sold me a different line called SkinLogics and i must say it is AMAZING. It is the only thing that has helped my skin. I have gone from having acne, to 100% clear skin (not counting my old acne scars)


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 26, 2008)

I had cystic acne in my late teens (which was bad because I was a model) and topical erythromycin and benzyl peroxide cleared it right up. Moisturizers, talc,hot lights, humidity, dirty brushes and hairgels near my face made it worse.  Washing with cetophil and using a topical antibiotic (erythromycin) kept it in check.


----------



## KellyBean (Apr 27, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Biore 2 week challenge?


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 13, 2008)

I have pretty bad cystic acne on my chin (same underground freaking volcano hasn't gone away for months), and get normal pimples on my chin and above my mouth a lot too. I recently started using 2.5% benzoyl peroxide cream and after the initial three days where you have it on for two hours then wash it off, I was fine. First time I left it on overnight, the skin all around my chin and upper lip dried off like crazy and has been flaking ever since (about three days) and nothing is getting rid of it.   I have really really dry skin on my face, and everything I use seems to make it worse. Can any one with ultra dry skin recommend an acne treatment (pharmacy, can't afford the doctor on top of acne cream) that works and won't dry me out even further? I'm not even hoping to get rid of the cystic ones, but something that chills out the others would be nice.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 22, 2008)

I have recently changed my regimen for my bad skin. I'm currently taking a different oral antibiotic called Trimethoprim (it's actually for cystitis but my dermatologist put me on it!) anyways it seems to be working. I have also invested in microdermabrasion, it's not too pricey usually £50 a session but I get it for £20 because I'm having it combined with NLite laser therapy, which is expensive at £150 a session! Eeek, so far so good though - I've only had 1 session, with another 1 due this saturday and then my final one in about 8 weeks. It's definitely improving though which is great.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 22, 2008)

I always had really great skin till i was about 15 and I started picking at my face (nervous/anxious thing) so i have horrible acne scars on the sides of my chin and I now have horrible bumps along the side of my chin. Nothing seems to get rid of them and I struggle covering them up and coving up my acne scars. I have pale sick so foundations/concealers are too dark and draw attention to my scars.


----------



## Lalai (Jun 12, 2008)

I always wondered why I got zits even though my skin is dry but after I stopped eating dairy products I stopped getting zits! I'm nto sure exactly why but as long as I have a drug-free zit cure, I'm all for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you drink a lot of milk and eat a lot of yoghurt etc like I did and get zits, you might want to give this a go for a month or two to see if ti works. It doesn't work for everyone, I guess. Every time I lapse into eating stuff that has milk in it, the zits come back. I can use milk a little like a bit in my coffee and butter, though.


----------



## liquidfir (Jun 13, 2008)

go get topical antibiotic and  thinkk aspirin mask really does help


----------



## monter (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this...

I've just started using the Wexler skincare line from B&BW, and I'm loving it. I used to be too lazy to wash my face at night (I know, I know, how lazy can you get), and for awhile, that didn't matter... and then I hit 22 and started breaking out like crazy. I used Proactive and that worked for a little while, but then it stopped.

Now I use the C.O. Bigelow Normal/Oily 3-step routine in the morning (I love it mostly because I'm usually pressed for time in the morning, and it leaves my skin non-oily all day even without foundation, which I usually don't have time for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and just the face wash and repair lotion from Wexler at night. My acne is mostly gone now (I get a few along my jaw and once in awhile one on my cheek), and even the discoloration I had from the year or so of bad acne is starting to fade.

Of course, now my arms have started to break out... :/ Recs for body washes that might help with scarring/discoloration, too?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_I'm surprised no one has mentioned this...

I've just started using the Wexler skincare line from B&BW, and I'm loving it. I used to be too lazy to wash my face at night (I know, I know, how lazy can you get), and for awhile, that didn't matter... and then I hit 22 and started breaking out like crazy. I used Proactive and that worked for a little while, but then it stopped.

Now I use the C.O. Bigelow Normal/Oily 3-step routine in the morning (I love it mostly because I'm usually pressed for time in the morning, and it leaves my skin non-oily all day even without foundation, which I usually don't have time for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and just the face wash and repair lotion from Wexler at night. My acne is mostly gone now (I get a few along my jaw and once in awhile one on my cheek), and even the discoloration I had from the year or so of bad acne is starting to fade.

Of course, now my arms have started to break out... :/ Recs for body washes that might help with scarring/discoloration, too?_

 
Hmm... I have to try that. Thanks.


----------



## crystal_gale (Jul 11, 2008)

i have pimples (just small bumps and never cystic) since i was 12 y/o...they are just there plus oily skin...i used clearasil, clean and clear and ponds products only because those are the only brands i can afford with my student budget...then when i was 18 or 19 y/o, i earned some money and i decided to visit a dermatologist coz nothing ever works on me...and guess what, my face just got worst..she placed me in adapalene and clindamycin toner..from having pimples on the forehead only..i had pimples all over my face...and after months of so many treatments and derma medications...i gave up..since i used up almost P5,000 (and i'm still a student!)...and what's sad is  eversince that derma visit, i started having cystic acne every now and then...now i'm  22 y/o going 23...and after trying different dermatologists (around 3 who always give me the same medication that makes my skin worst), trying OTC products (Murad, Neutrogena, etc) and spending lots of money...i am still having pimples 24/7...i don't want to go to dermatologists anymore because they just make my face a lot worse than what it was before the visit and treatments...right now, i have so many bumps on my forehead and cheeks and around 5 or 6 huge cystic pimples on my cheeks and jaw line and they hurt...

i've read that Aveeno clear complexion cleansing bar is good for acne and sentive skin..so i bought one plus their sunblock...it's been a week already and i haven't noticed any  improvement but hopefully after 2 months, i would have clear skin...i really hope this one will be effective for me...

NOTE: thank you so much for reminding me not to pick and touch my face ...i have a habit  and i will really try to break that...Thank you and Good luck guys! i pray we will all have clear skin before the end of 2008 ..God bless


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with the post about cutting dairy out of the diet. I'm doing that (and sugar too, but that's harder for me) and I took acidophilus tabs for 30 days, and my cheek breakouts stopped cold.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read somewhere that if you have breakouts in certain areas of the face all the time, it's an internal issue, and in my case it worked. I have to remind myself to go back to Vitamin Shoppe and get more acidophilus because I want my skin to heal completely without breakouts constantly mucking up the situation.


----------



## violet14 (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont know if anyone has mentioned this yet. But about 2years ago I started getting horrific cystic zits I went to the dermatologist and he put me on yaz and a specail mild cleanser. It helped somewhat but not really. I randomly went into sephora and the sales lady suggested Aint miss behavin by the dermadoctor. It has been maigic. I cleared up in a month or so. I combined it with the Merle Norman clear comlexion toner and they work beautifully together. I stopped taking yaz and using everything from the dermatologist. My sister now uses it as well and has had great results as well.


----------



## crystal_gale (Jul 29, 2008)

^ congratulations!

I've had good results from Aveeno CLear COmplexion cleansing bar and Tea Tree Oil (for spot treatment) combination..my zits are healing slowly but at least they starts to go away after more than 2 weeks of continuous use of this regimen..but now, my problem is removing the marks that's left from my cystic acne...I'm really prone from scarring and I'm right on the marks that I will end up with more scars after my zits are healed hehe...can anyone suggest a good post pimple scar lightener? thanx


----------



## mocha_queen (Aug 6, 2008)

Ive been acne prone for as long as I can remember.
At around twelve/thirteen I had massive breakouts on my cheek area.
I tried creams, washes with salicylic acid and stronger gels, but they had no effect.
Finally I got so fed up, I completely let go, I would never touch the zits or try to pop them as i heard it makes it worse.
My face cleared up a little 2 years down the line but I had a lot of scarring.

Last year I picked up clean and clear acne face washes and toners and gels and it gave me another breakout, so I stopped.

Now im just sick and tired of the scarring
Acne runs in the family and my mother said her face cleared up more or less by the time she hit 30, but she still has a few pits and marks.
And I dont want to wait that long! I want a clear face, make up can only help so much.

I dont really get breakouts anymore.
Any suggestions on how to get rid of the scarring? They're not deep marks, just light scarring.
I was looking into microdermabraisions and collagen injections but i want to see if there are other ways to get rid of the scars and use surgical procedures as a last resort.

Also id love to hear your experiences with microdermabraisons and what not, if any?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 6, 2008)

I had terrible acne, truly terrible. I was on antibiotics for 3+ years (erythomycin, tetracycline and trimethoprim) and to be honest they did nothing for me. I eventually got a referral to a derm. who suggested I try NLite Laser. He suggested a clinic and within about a week I got a consultation. It sounded so perfect but I must admit I was sceptical. What the laser aims to do is reduce bacteria on the skin and stimulate deep layers of the skin to produce more collagen and therefore replenish and heal the skin at a faster rate. This means inflammation/spots and acne scars are very much reduced. In 2 sessions acne could be completely gone and after that you only need top up sessions every 6/12 months.

They suggested I get microdermabrasion, along with the laser to maximise the effects. The results have been fantastic with the two combined, they took before and after photographs, the first after the 1st treatment and then again after the 3rd treatment. You can see the difference instantly and what a big difference it is too. I'm due to get my 4th treatment next month. It's been a solution for me and an end to acne covering my entire face.  I've gone from pretty much 90% of my face covered in scars/active acne to about 5-10%. Most of the scars I did have, have been completely removed or have almost totally faded. Any breakouts I do get, which aren't frequent, heal quicker and scar less.

Since you're interested in the microderm. I'll talk a little more about that. I get the microderm. more frequently than the laser now too. About every month or so now and it is fantastic. Makes me skin very very smooth, my skin has a much better texture now and it has aided the removal of scars. It's not painful, just feels really scratchy, but it's over in like 10 minutes so really it's not a bother. Mine costs £20 a session, which I think is reasonable. (Laser is £150 a session and although I don't find it painful apparently most people do!). I'm not sure if the microderm. would totally remove scarring on it's own though, I feel my scarring has gone due to the combination of the both microderm. and laser. Since you are interested in collagen injections though I would think the laser would be a safer alternative to enhance collagen production in the skin.

Loads of clinics do free consultations so it might be something you'd like to look into.


----------



## mocha_queen (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks, Im definitely going to pay a visit to a dermatologist.
I found the other thread about scarring and read about Retin A and bio oil and what not.
but i have a feeling microdermabraision would be the best thing to do

Thanks again =]


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

i've just bought the clinique mild liquid soup (i had a sample before and my acne went within a week! i hope it works again)
and the anti-blemish solutions clarifying lotion

i'm hoping my skin clears up using these and an oil free moisturiser... i've tried soo many products


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 6, 2008)

When I first visited the doctor about my acne, I think there's a sort of protocol where you have to work up the types/strengths of creams and medications. First they gave me erythromycin gel, then dalacin t, only after they didn't work was I allowed to go on oral antibiotics and when they didn't work that's when they offered me retin a cream aswell. Personally did nothing for me and I was going to go to the derm. for roaccutane. But I didn't like the sound of the side effects so the laser seemed like a better alternative.

I have used bio oil on other scarring that I have. I wouldn't put it on my face though, it's an oil and I've got enough of that already! It is very good though, I had good results with it.

But yeah microderm. I think would be the least invasive thing to do and for light surface scarring that's still red, rather than purple-ish it would probably be very good. Mine was a bit deeper than that!

Let us know how you get on with whatever treatment you decide. Hope the new products work for you too glam8babe! Xxx


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

i use bio oil on my face Natalie and i have very oily skin.   I have noticed my scars have faded abit but im running out... i go through it so fast!  it says you should put it on about 3 times a day so i use it on the days when im not going anywhere


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay thanks! I always thought I'd just be adding more oil and adding to my combination skin problems. But if it's worked for you then I can try it, I think I still have half a little bottle left somewhere.

I think I used it for about a year before any of my other scars elsewhere were completely gone. It worked but it was slow. Good for other things too like stretch marks!


----------



## mocha_queen (Aug 7, 2008)

Ive heard it makes your skin more prone to sundamage and what not?
unless youre consistent about using products to protect your skin.
I was just reading about how it works on stretchmarks as well [ I have some from weight loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]
but im going to give bio oil a shot and see how that goes

Thanks Natalie!
Ill keep posted on the treatments.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

now i've been using the clinique anti-blemish clarifying lotion along with the liquid facial mild soap and my normal oil free moisturiser

ive been doing this routine for about 4 days now and my acne is getting worse!  i have heard that it usually has to go worse before it clears up, is this true?  
obviously i'll probably have to keep using it for about 3-4 more weeks to see proper results

but it's so bad i darent even leave the house


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes that's true, I think. With all my acne medications/laser I was told things would get worse and I would breakout more before things started to settle down. So it's probably true of this situation aswell. I believe it's because your skin is almost detoxing and releasing everything that was clogged up in deeper layers and pores.

I would give the blemish treatments atleast a month before you can say if the regime has worked or not. I've used the Clinique range before and it did help me a little after I'd used it for a good few weeks.


----------



## cetati (Sep 2, 2008)

I used to have 9-10 cystic zits on my face at any given time and many scars, and ever since I upped my skin care program to things appropriate to my skin it still didn't help. I didn't want to dry out my skin over much with acne medication but I went to see a dermatologist. 

My biggest advice to anyone with an acne problem is.... SEE A DERMATOLOGIST. Everyone is different and the solution might not be the same for everybody. For me, it was internal and hormonal so my doctor put me on birth control pills and since then I only get 1-2 zits just before my period, and with a good skin care program with Lush brand cleanser and moisturizer and Kose make up remover oil, as well as a Lush toner before moisturizing, my skin has improved dramatically and the scars are even beginning to fade on their own. 

For people like me who have medium acne and it's not super severe, you don't have to resort to prescription topical treatments or lasers... if you can figure out the root of the problem you can solve it without the cost and keep it as natural as you can. For me, all it took was taking care of myself, staying hydrated, and regulating my hormones.


----------



## turne (Sep 15, 2008)

See a dermatologist!  If you're still a teen-early twentysomething then it's part of the plague of adolsecence.

If you are well past 25, then you could have a problem only a doctor can help sort out.

How's your diet?  Poor eating habits can contribute to bad skin.  How's the rest of your health? 

Check in with a doctor.  He/she can give you tests and prescribe medications and dietary supplements.


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi! 

  I hope things have gotten better for you! I wanted to share my routine with you because I really believe it helps. I also get acne on my cheeks and along my jawline. I have tried everything including being on accutane twice and even after the nosebleeds and hair loss caused by it, the acne came back. 

First of all, I bought a Clarisonic brush, which is fantastic. I also went on birth control and got a prescription for Retin-A Micro.

I use Philosophy Microdelivery Wash morning and night with the Clarisonic brush, then apply La Roche Posay Anthelios SPF 15 in the morning to prevent the dark marks left behind by my acne from getting darker, and Retin-A at night to prevent future breakouts and maybe some Babor Pure night cream if I remember.  I switch out for more economical products here and there. St. Ives makes a great scrub with crystals and Olay makes great SPF lotions. 

I know it's a struggle! Best of luck!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 26, 2008)

I went to a dermatologist for the first time just about two weeks ago, and I'm so happy I went!  I saw the physician's assistant, which was fine by me since they can write prescriptions, and she gave me samples and a prescription for Ziana.  It's very similar to Retin A but also has an antibiotic in it, clindamycin.  I've been having great results with it!  My skin the first week cleared up significantly, and now the "initial breakout" is starting up, but it's not too bad.  I wash my face in the morning with the Biore ice cleanser, from the Complexion Clearing line, and apply the usual SPF moisturizer and eye cream.  Then at night, I use Origins Checks and Balances cleanser and apply the Ziana afterwards.  The PA recommended that I don't put any other lotions on before or after applying the Ziana at night - something about them affecting how the prescription works.  The only side effects I've experienced are slight dryness of my skin and a little bit of redness, which is exacerbated by the fact that it's freezing cold at the store where I work!  I hope this stuff continues to work well for me - I go back to the derm in mid-October for a follow-up.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I did a search for ziana and this was the first thread that popped up.  I got a Rx for this a few days ago from my dermatologist and I'm hoping that it works for me as well.  I will definitely keep you guys posted about it.  I went to her because I thought I was having an allergic reaction to makeup since in the span of a few weeks I was trying all kinds of new things and I thought my face wasn't sure what was going on.  She thought otherwise though and immediately gave me an Rx for ziana.


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a sort of light peel (definitely not a harsh surgical peel!) with Agera Rx Avanced non glycolic facial peels used with medical microdermabrasion to remove the surface scarring I still have. It'll be done by the same person who does my laser etc, who I totally trust. She says it's not painful, but I'm still kind of worried. I'm thinking it's definitely the best way to go for me. However I'd like to know if anyone has an experience of this kind of thing? Or am I on my own ha!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I agree with the post about cutting dairy out of the diet. I'm doing that (and sugar too, but that's harder for me) and I took acidophilus tabs for 30 days, and my cheek breakouts stopped cold.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read somewhere that if you have breakouts in certain areas of the face all the time, it's an internal issue, and in my case it worked. I have to remind myself to go back to Vitamin Shoppe and get more acidophilus because I want my skin to heal completely without breakouts constantly mucking up the situation._

 
hmm... I really need to try this then! I am constantly breaking out in the same areas, especially my chin which is like an acne war zone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my skin is at its worse now... probably because I'm a freshman in college and I'm not eating healthily (i've tried but theres really nothing healthy there!). But I will try to cut out the sugars and dairy. Dairy isn't so hard for me considering I just like a slice of cheese one in a while, but thats about it.

can anyone recommend a really good moisturizer for extra sensitive skin? something cheap? TIA!


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_can anyone recommend a really good moisturizer for extra sensitive skin? something cheap? TIA!_

 
Dove Sensitive Lotion. When I had a heat rash on my neck and face, and no other moisturizer would work, this was my go-to. Helped to heal and repair the skin.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 16, 2008)

I've just started using Clindoxyl after my doctor recc'd it, and let me tell you, it controls the oil on my face VERY well. I only use it at night but I think that for days when I really want my foundation to stay fantastic, I will use it in the day as well. The only downside is that you have to put it on an hour before makeup, but as of right now Im only using it at night so this isnt a problem.

Its too early to see if its doing anything for my acne, I started the birth control Yasmin as well, so hopefully coming at it from both those angles will help


----------



## stacylynne (Oct 16, 2008)

I would goto the dermatologist & get chemical peels.
I also use an amazing skin care line. It's a little on the pricey side but well worth it.
It's called Neova skin care.
I use the following products from their skin care line:
- purifying skin cleanser
- day therapy spf 20
- r2 lotion intermediate - as a night cream
- microderm. scrub - i use 1-2x a week
- also drink a lot of water & eat a well balanced diet w/ veggies & fruit.
If you lived in NY, I would rec. someone for you to goto.
Good Luck


----------



## KellyBean (Oct 16, 2008)

I used a toothbrush with my cleanser yesterday (it's a vibrating one, aka a cheaper, small version of the Clarisonic skin brush) and it's really helped the appearance of my skin!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_I used a toothbrush with my cleanser yesterday (it's a vibrating one, aka a cheaper, small version of the Clarisonic skin brush) and it's really helped the appearance of my skin!_

 
That's a great idea!


----------



## minakokanmuri (Oct 19, 2008)

anyone got advice about BACNE? i've had it for about 5 years, and although it's getting a bit better, i really want something that will help it be gone for good. thnx!


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd suggest trying one of those tea tree sprays for acne on the back/chest area. I know Clinique have their Anti Blemish Solutions Body Spray, I couldn't tell you what it is like though as I haven't personally used it.

Elemis, which is the skincare line I do use, make a Tea Tree SOS Spray, which might also be useful.


----------



## slick (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't read through this thread but whenever the subject of acne comes up I always refer people to acne.org.  Its a great resource for non-biased information, and the routine they suggest totally saved my skin.


----------



## Brie (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_anyone got advice about BACNE? i've had it for about 5 years, and although it's getting a bit better, i really want something that will help it be gone for good. thnx!_

 

I only read this post but I have recently got this problem. Last night i exfoliated my back with one of those vibrating skin cleaner things (sorry can't think of the word lol) with a mixture of tea tree oil, my normal cleanser and bi-carb soda then washed again and spotted with tea tree oil and i have to say that its already starting to look better, (half gone really and not red and painful). I might do it again tomorrow then put a mask on as well. HTH cant hurt to try???


----------



## babyleese (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_anyone got advice about BACNE? i've had it for about 5 years, and although it's getting a bit better, i really want something that will help it be gone for good. thnx!_

 
This is a bit expensive, but Peter Thomas Roth's AHA/BHA Face and Body Polish works great for me!


----------



## KellyBean (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_That's a great idea!_

 
Thanks!

I got the idea from Michelle Phan (ricebunny on youtube.) When I heard the idea, it seemed so obvious!

I definitely reccomend you try it out. It has made my pores appear so much smaller!


----------



## jigga_jenn (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slick* 

 
_I haven't read through this thread but whenever the subject of acne comes up I always refer people to acne.org.  Its a great resource for non-biased information, and the routine they suggest totally saved my skin._

 
Acne.org and the Dan Kern regimen saved my face, too!!!

Three years ago I started getting TERRIBLE, HUGE, cystic acne. I tried everthing: expensive light/laser treatments, department store face wash regimens, etc. Nothing worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My best friend was going through the same thing too. We met someone who introduced us to acne.org and it worked miracles. We started seeing results after a few weeks! The only thing is you have to follow the face wash routine pretty strictly, but it's fairly simple. The wash can be used all over the body as well, wherever you have acne, pretty much.

I understand that different people see different results, but the products are cheap and come in huge quantities (face wash alone lasted me nearly 1+ years). So, if you feel like you've tried everything and nothing works, definitely give this a shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ReeNa8589 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine is mostly on my chin and cheeks but the most of my acne is under my skin making it look red all the time. Gross!!! I so want to have clear skin but I think I have given up hope because there is so many acne systems that I dont know which to use. I used Clearasil before but it made my skin dry and sensitive so I dont think I react well to Salicylic Acid. Please help


----------



## JaneHorror (Nov 24, 2008)

I tried everything on the market, Proactiv, acne-free(which discolored my skin), neutrogena system, clean and clear, and clinique three step system (which I found out it had coffee in it!?)  Wasted a whole bunch of money, Ive been dealing with acne for like ever. Not only that but I had scars ALL over my face. And because I am soo light skinned you could see scars from 5 years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The one thing is that I didn't stick with one thing for a long period of time, I was always switching, because Im in impatient person, lol. Well I found this AWESOME skin stuff called Biore, my skin cleared up soo good, I also used bleaching cream too. I occasionally get some breakouts but not as big as I use to get them. 
Im soo happy that I got, I will seriously be using this for the rest of my life. One thing though is that when I get a really big pimple, it leaves a scar no matter what.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JaneHorror* 

 
_I tried everything on the market, Proactiv, acne-free(which discolored my skin), neutrogena system, clean and clear, and clinique three step system (which I found out it had coffee in it!?) Wasted a whole bunch of money, Ive been dealing with acne for like ever. Not only that but I had scars ALL over my face. And because I am soo light skinned you could see scars from 5 years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The one thing is that I didn't stick with one thing for a long period of time, I was always switching, because Im in impatient person, lol. Well I found this AWESOME skin stuff called Biore, my skin cleared up soo good, I also used bleaching cream too. I occasionally get some breakouts but not as big as I use to get them. 
Im soo happy that I got, I will seriously be using this for the rest of my life. One thing though is that when I get a really big pimple, it leaves a scar no matter what._

 
Interesting, so what does this Biore stuff do? is it like a face wash or something?


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 24, 2008)

hey everyone. I just started a thread asking all you lovely specktrites about Glycolic Peels and Microdermabrasion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check it out and let me know if you have any advice! t.i.a

http://specktra.net/f177/glycolic-pe...arring-121091/


----------



## JaneHorror (Nov 24, 2008)

"Interesting, so what does this Biore stuff do? is it like a face wash or something?" 

It has face washing, face peels, self heating mask. 

Heres the website..

www.*biore.com*


----------



## ReeNa8589 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you so much. I am going to try doing the clean and clear with 10% benzoyl as my face seems to do ok with benzoyl as my cleanser. Olay Definity as my moisturizer and Rare Minerals before I go to bed. I hope this helps me.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 24, 2008)

I recently have had an bad outbreak of acne, especially on my chin. I am avoiding putting on makeup to cover it because I don't want to aggravate it, so my self esteem has plummeted! 

I've been using Neutrogena Rapid Clear for spot treatment, but I think it is causing me to break out even more. Any products that you girls would recommend, especially for chin acne? Thanks and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Jessie, I've been having the exact same problem. My chin has just been breaking out like crazy with those horrible cystic pimples. Everything else is fairly clear except my chin. When I stopped using liquid foundation and switched to mineral, that helped clear me up. I was using purpose bar soap to wash my face, and Bee Yummy Skin Food as a moisturizer. I switched to the Neutrogena wave as a face wash, and still use the same moisturizer. What's really helped heal my chin breakouts has been Burt's Bee's blemish stick. It's really drying though, so that can be a pain, but I've noticed my big bumps have been shrinking a lot faster than they were a few months ago. I also occasionally use the Neutrogena Advanced Acne solution kit's night creme. It's a benzoyl peroxide cream, and I sometimes switch between that and the Burt's Bee stuff. Honestly though, the Neutrogena wave has helped even out my skin tone, and that's a biggie for me. Also, I don't wear makeup hardly at all during the week since work is so busy and I work with dogs, and they don't care how I look! So maybe try the Burt's Bees blemish stick, or just tea tree oil. If you get the Burt's Bees, I suggest popping out the roller ball and using a q-tip to apply, otherwise it gets messy.


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

I used to have issues with oily skin (and dry skin wherever it was not oily!), clogged pores, large pores, blackheads, and occasional cystic acne. I used a lot of different products from the drugstore to the department store and while some things did work better than others, I never found a solution. 
A friend of mine turned me on to Paula's Choice skincare and OMG - life saver! I've been using it for about 8 months and my skin is amazing. Great texture, no more blackheads, minimized pores, balanced skin void of oily or dry areas and - last but not least - no more of those random breakouts or cystic outbursts. 
I use the one step facial cleanser, skin balancing toner and hydralight moisturizer in the morning. At night I use the one step facial cleanser, 2% BHA liquid, 8% AHA gel, AOX serum and hydralight moisturizer. I also use Skinbiology copper peptide serum once daily. 
If I ever do wind up with a litte unwanted bugger I put 100% tea tree oil directly on it at night and it will clear up over night. 
I know this sounds cheesy, but I think about my life before I found this regimen that works for me and I can't imagine how I lived without these products. I am totally happy now. I'm certainly not an expert but I am realy passionate about sharing what worked for me with others who suffer from the same sort of problems. Regardless of what products you choose, I just encourage people to educated themselves about skincare and what's in the products they do use.


----------



## jalisha (Dec 30, 2008)

i've tried everything!! seriously.. pills, dermatologist, creams, cleansers.. you name it.

i wanted to try accutane, but after researching about the side affects, i totally didn't want to risk anything.

i came upon this chinese herbal pill, called margarite acne pills, and it took about two weeks to get everything cleared up.
you take a total of 12 pills a day (6 morning and 6 at night- or- 4 pills 3 times a day). there are 60 pills per bottle, so it'll be good to buy 2 or more bottles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there are no side affects, and it's definitely safe since it'smade of natural herbs.

hope that helps!


----------



## GoldenGurly02 (Dec 31, 2008)

I went on Accutane for 6 months and my acne left.  But now a year later, I am breaking out like I haven't for a very long time!  And it's annoying.....I'm thinking of going back on Accutane, but would prefer another method.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyleese* 

 
_This is a bit expensive, but Peter Thomas Roth's AHA/BHA Face and Body Polish works great for me!_

 
Peter Thomas Roth is a great brand with products that gently clear up my face and body.  I haven't tried it on my back, but this a great suggestion, because it it works as well on the back as it did my face, this this will work wonders!!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 8, 2009)

I use benzyol peroxide 2.5% from acne.org. It seems to work well for me. I did use benzyol peroxide 5% and clindymincin phosphate gel 0.1% but I don't have insurance so I couldn't afford it any longer. The benzyol peroxide from acne.org works very well. You may want to give it a shot! 

What foundations and concealers do you use? Which ones to avoid? Which ones that don't cause breakouts? TIA!


----------



## shaista1985 (Feb 3, 2009)

has any one tried the skin peels, to remove blemishes/scars cause by acne? is it effective, its costing £700 here and i just want to know id does work and not waste soo much money!!


----------



## johnnylove57 (Feb 12, 2009)

It's a secret that oily skin is due to the diet and lifestyle one have. Treatment only helps to a certain extend


----------



## delic1999 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have had acne problems since I was 11yrs old.....as I got older it got worse and I also got body acne. I have also tried many different things too. 

Right now...28yrs old... I have been trying the Compleatly Clear Skin system from Philosophy. It is working really well. I have been using it for a month now and have noticed a lot of changes. I still have stuborn spots so I went to Sephora and a very helpful MA helped me and sugested I try Peter Thomas Roth's Sulfur Cooling Mask as a spot treament to use over night. And it works fantastic! Anytime I see a pimple starting to emerge I dab it on and the next morning it's gone! It's really expencive but there are some good ebay deals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The body acne I'm still strugleing with I do have the Natures Cure body spray treatment and it has worked a little bit.


----------



## bernabeu (Mar 9, 2009)

I have acne on my chin and sides of my face. I started using Cetaphil for 4 days, and all my acne is gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just have scars now.

It doesnt dry my face, and I feel clean and soft. Before Cetaphil, I was using Chanel Purity, and it dried my face like a dessert, and irritate my skin. It was terrible
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Now seems work. I hope they will never come back again... I'll try to update you, guys within a month.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 9, 2009)

I like the Cetaphil cleanser for a basic product, it has never irritated my sensitive skin. I can't stand the moisturizer though, it's so sticky!


----------



## Nancy.C (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi!
My 8th grade daughter also has acne worse than the other kids.  We are using the Arbonne Clear Advantage System (wash, toner, lotion, vitamin supplement).  It is a little similar to proactive, but uses the salycic acid as well at botanical ingredients.  It helped for the everyday acne, but we did end up seeing a dermatologist.  We use Solodyn (oral) and Ziana (cream) now.  (BTW, both are probably priced out of the market without good prescription insurance.)  The dermatologist told us to keep using the Arbonne too and that it was "good stuff."  We are seeing a great improvement.  If your parents are still against going to the dermatologist, try the Arbonne line.  The vitamin supplement may the key that you are lacking.  You have a 45 day money back guarantee on all of their products.  So, even after three weeks or so of using it, if you don't like it you can send it back.  

Click here to go to a website for their products!

Good Luck!
Nancy


----------



## jh4200 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just went to the derm and he prescribed solodyn, neobenz micro 5.5%, and benzaclin.  Does anyone have tips on the best way to use these?  Dr. just said follow the instructions.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 14, 2009)

I've suffered with bad acne all my life, and I've found a routine that keeps 90% of it away, and that's good enough for me!

I used to use proactiv (for about 4 years), it worked for the first 3 or so years and then it didnt do anything for me.

So my routine is:
1. Wash my face once with a milky organic type of cleanser, any brand will do. This gets the oils and dirt off.

2. Use lush herbalism cleanser, or lush fresh farmacy, and gently cleanse.

3. Use either a lush mask or a honey mask made at home.

4. Tone with lush tea tree oil.

5. Moisturize with lush enzymion.

As you can see, lush has obviously worked for me.
I find washing my face twice helps too, once to get the oils off, and the second to really cleanse your skin and kind of penetrate your pores.

I also don't ever rub my face with towels, I take a clean towel (has to be clean!) and pat my face dry, then I wait five minutes before applying toner.

I've found its important to really separate the steps as they all have something to offer in the process.

It sounds like a lot but it only takes 5 or so minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im also on birth control and try to drink a bottle of water before bed - I find both of those things have helped.


----------



## terramishu (Mar 21, 2009)

This info might help you all!

When I first had mild/severe acne 4 years ago, I took some minocyclin and it really cleared up my face. When my face looked a lot better, I stopped the antibiotics. When my acne came back for revenge, I started using topical cream around a year ago and really super dried my skin up. It was so bad, I turned from normal/oily to dry/oily (ew!). I stopped using it. I was free from topical cream for few months and my face didn't improve at all: the acne and dry flaky skin was still present. Persistent =/ Nowadays my skin is red, irritated, dry and flaky, spots of acne everywhere but mostly concentrated around the mouth/chin. I stopped using all face products (trust me this helps, think of all the chemicals you're applying on to your face) and my face was less irritated and less flaky. 
The only thing I used was a gentle scrub when my face was too flaky, and a non-alcoholic toner. Oh cleanser? JUST WATER IS FINE. You realize that water is like the safest thing to clean your face with? It's gentle, compared to all those cleansers in the market. You all do realize that the PH on those products are high? That can cause irritated skin (thus, the discoloration or acne).
If you wear makeup that day than you have no choice but to use cleansers...
Be careful when using rich milky cleaners, might clog your pores.

Few days ago I went to the derm because I didn't know what to do with my skin anymore. He said I had Perioral Dermatitis. It's a condition that only happens on young women, the cause is unknown but there is a cure. You either take tetracyclin (I declined his offer) or use topical cream called "metronidazole cream 0.75%". 

For days now I used the topical acne cream and some Chinese herbal medicine. The Chinese stuff works, you guys should consider it! Might taste awefully bitter, but you can suffer for the sake of beautiful skin right? 
Anyhow my face has improved A LOT. I swear. All the lil bumpy bumps has faded, the skin has a flat surface now. It's still dry but I rather have dry skin than ugly acne/red skin. The Chinese stuff cleaned out all the bad toxins in my body (when your body is toxic, all bad signs show on your skin=acne) and the topical cream made my face oil-free all day.
Remember to moisturize your skin with a non-comedogenic cream (I used CeraVe, good stuff! Can purchase at Walgreen's).

I also have discoloration due to acne/dry irritated skin, but I don't believe in the creams that derms recommend. My sis-in-law has roseaca and her condition hasn't improved. Unless you guys talking about the redness of dry skin irritation?

Good to you all who are suffering from acne. Hope we all get acne-free skin one day!


----------



## magicmorgan (Mar 23, 2009)

It seems like I've used EVERYTHING, and the only thing that worked for me was a Garnier facewash that later got reformulated.

I'm using ProActiv now and have been for about a month..it doesn't seem to be doing a whole lot.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magicmorgan* 

 
_It seems like I've used EVERYTHING, and the only thing that worked for me was a Garnier facewash that later got reformulated.



I'm using ProActiv now and have been for about a month..it doesn't seem to be doing a whole lot._

 
Do you have sensitive skin?? I've heard that only parts of the proactive system seem to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joining the skin bandwagon...I have had problems with my skin since 11/12. It is only now starting to clear up with oral antibiotics, washing/moisturizing everyday and Retin-A at night. I think upping my water intake has also helped. I went in for microdermabrasion last week and the tech noticed how much clearer my skin is starting to get.


----------



## magicmorgan (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Do you have sensitive skin?? I've heard that only parts of the proactive system seem to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes my skin is very sensitive, pretty much all foundations make me breakout after a few hours of use, and a lot of facial cleansers have made me breakout.

I hear taking zinc is supposed to help.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 23, 2009)

My face exploded yesterday when I got home from work. Not really, but I have a few new little friends who popped in for a visit and don't look like they plan on packing their shit and going away for a while. I'm sure it's partly because I'm about to start my lady time, but it's so damn frustrating. I mean, I turn into monster-mega-Ashley-bitch when it's "that time." Then add in some new pimples, how can I not get frustrated when I look in the mirror? So because of my pms, I get more pissed off at my skin condition and I feel like that makes my breakouts bigger and angrier. It's a fucking endless cycle! What's worse, by the time these little bastards on my face are finally gone, I'll probably be starting my damn period again. 

I'm seriously considering seeing a dermatologist, but I DON'T HAVE INSURANCE. Also frustrating. Does anyone here see a dermatologist without insurance? How bad is the bill? I mean, I pay my dentist out of pocket, so I'm hoping that just a visit or exam or whatever with a derm won't be a ridiculous amount, maybe they'll allow payments? Jeez. My dad always told me to find a rich doctor to marry me but noooo I gotta go for the damn cable guy.


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in the UK but I paid about £120 for my consultation with a private dermatologist. Maybe that might help give you an approximation of prices. Although we do have a different system here.

Also found a great new line of products that are really clearing my acne and acne scars. Elemis tri-enzyme resurfacing range! I already had the facial wash but got given samples of the resurfacing serum, resurfacing night cream and the new resurfacing gel mask. I've seen quite a big difference in texture and my skin has a more even appearance especially on the chin and forehead areas. It's no miracle worker but I believe over time it will definitely help me as an at home solution, especially with regular exfoliation.

I wish to marry a rich doctor too ash! He could clear up all my problems and support my MAC buying habits.


----------



## radarlove (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm sure this has been mentioned, but I can't read through so many pages!

I'm prone to breakouts on my forehead and have had mild-moderate but consisent acne since I was probably 12 or 13. I've tried every topical treatment in the book - benzoyl peroxide, retin-A, clindamycin, beta-hydroxy acid, etc.

One thing that I find is really important for people with acne-prone skin is to make sure to NOT over dry your skin!! I think this is my biggest problem - I was using harsh drugstore cleansers with salicylic acid twice a day and doing an aspirin scrub almost everyday. This is way too harsh...if you are overdrying your skin your oil glands kick into gear and your acne will only get worse. I used to feel like I needed to strip away any oil from my face but now I realize that that was actually making my skin worse...

It's critical to use a gentle acne-fighting cleanser and get a good moisturizer that's an appropriate weight for your skin type. Even oily skin needs to be moisturized daily! A good cleanser that I'm using is Aveda's Outer Peace...it has a bit of salicylic acid but is not overly drying at all. I'm also careful to moisturize twice a day.

Another thing that helps me is microdermabrasion - it's expensive but worth it in my opinion. I try to get it done a couple of times per year mixed in with regular deep cleaning facials.


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 27, 2009)

-----


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok, my doc started me on stievamycin (retinoid/antibiotic gel) 4 days ago after an incident with a superinfected cyst. As directed I put a thin layer all over my face once a day at night. well sure as $hi- my face is peeling like mad and everything from my lips and jaw on down to my neck is red and angry. We're talking Chef Ramsey angry. I get horrible sunburn, and this is like a very severe sunburn, the constant sting and burning sensation, the peely parched skin that no amount of moisturizer would fix. I layered on 4 layers of moisturizer before even touching a primer today, and I had to remoisturize every two hours at work. Still, my face was killing me. 

So on my way home I stopped at the pharmacy and was directed to two products that would supposedly help my angry face. 1) ROC dematologic- Purif-AC soothing reparator. This product is specifically designed to moisturize and sooth skin under medical treatment for acne. 2) Biotherm Sun After Oligo-Thermal Face cream - intense hydration and comfort.

I bought both. Tonight I used my mildest face cleanser, gently exfoliated, used a non alcohol toner and then applied these two creams, i admit, rather liberally. I have switched to every other day application of the steviamycin to give my skin a chance to recover, so no gel tonight.

My face and neck are so happy!! After using these two new products, 3 hours later my face is still moist, no longer hot to touch, no longer has that stinging burning sensation. Doesn't look any better, but my god, no flaky cracked skin and decreased irritation?? I'll take it!

Just thought I'd put the word out on these two products for anyone else on retinoid or other medical acne treatments. The Roc was only $11.99 and the Biotherm was $30 CAN. 

Hope that helps somebody else out there.


----------



## gigglesnf (May 3, 2009)

I have been using Kinerase. After I use it my skin feels so smooth and it keeps it pretty clear.  I have had a lot of acne before but with this my complexion is great


----------



## anne123 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi _Junkalunck_,

Some time this Acne Occur Due to the Harmonal changes in the Body Which is Mainly occur at the time of  Adolescence which is your age Right now,But some time it may also occur due to the Blood Impurities,actually I'm also Facing this type of Problem I had tried Many Acne creams,Face wash but there is no effect on My Face then I had Try a Blood Purifier tonic,Now My Face is Clear ,There is not a single Pimple on My Face.


----------



## lalalamour (Jun 11, 2009)

i just finished my sophmore year and i was the first of my friends to get acne, and i've always had it the worst!

what a pain.

buuuuut then i got differin, and it is pretty good stuff. it took 2-3 months(good things come to those who wait..) and now my skin, although it isn't perfect, is a heck of alot better than it was!

oh and also, use cetaphil face wash and moisturizer. it's really gentle, and some of your acne may be from using harsh products.


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 17, 2009)

I have acne on my chin and sides of my cheeks, and I frequently get them around my lips since I am a brass player. I use proactiv, and while it does keep my acne from being terrible, it doesnt get rid of the acne as fast as I'd like. Maybe I need another spot treatment, but I just think it keeps my skin healthy, but doesnt rid me of the acne


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 17, 2009)

Acnefree system sold in drugstores is doing it for me. I've been using t since April and it has helped my skin a great deal. I cleanse twice a day. I cleanse with Neutrogena(sp?) acne cleanser first then the acnefree. and I used up all my toner so now I use witch hazel to tone. I do a scrub followed by a mask twice weekly. Sunscreen is VERY important if you have scarring, I noticed fading from using this consistantly...


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 19, 2009)

Accutane is the only thing that has ever made a difference. I only wish that the years I had to suffer with it, my GP had mentioned this sooner rather than later. I went through many creams, by doctors & on the market. 

If your skin is really bad & it's really effecting you, don't waste any more time, go see a dermatologist & have it treated with accutane. I know people worry about it being strong & such, but if it was dangerous, it wouldn't be recommended. Depending on how bad your skin is, you can be put on a higher or lower dose.

You also have to think about the money you're spending on products _only_ to keep your skin at bay. No product on the market is a miracle-worker & results wont be permenant, so it's definetly more reason to look into accutane treatment.


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 21, 2009)

I would love to go on accutane but I don't have health insurance and it would cost wayy too much. I would be able to dish out the money for the medication itself but I wouldn't be able to pay for the blood work. I've heard great things about accutane though.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 3, 2009)

I went to the derm, and I got Epiduo, which worked very fast, the only downside is it leaves ance scars


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 3, 2009)

^ it's lightening mines up a bit! but my acne seems to be getting worse atm... so i guess it's different for everyone.


----------



## gujifijian (Jul 9, 2009)

everyone is talking about acnes but wat about acne scars? I got it from using Mac foundation. I used to have such beautiful smooth skin and now it's all bumpy and not smooth at all! I don't want to try no harsh serious health problem pills. any suggestions?

Btw my face is that bad that I'm gonna go to the dermatologist with makeup on. Do u think I would have to take my makeup off for them to help me? It's gross without makeup!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 14, 2009)

It sounds like the foundation may have clogged your pores too? Does that sound accurate?

You would have to take your makeup off when seeing the dermatologists yes, because they need to be able to view what the problems are to make an accurate diagnosis and offer an appropriate treatment. I wouldn't worry about being embarrassing because I'm sure they will have seen all sorts of skin problems and severities.

I recently got some retin-a gel to use because I have broken out a little recently but it's been great, has definitely lessened their appearance but I have had more dryness. I've had to stop using it this week because I'm due for a laser session tomorrow evening. But I'm hoping the combination of the two will nip this in the bud.


----------



## User38 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Tips for preventing pimples*

I love to use an Asprin Mask on my face once a week -- seems my skin loves the Salicylic Acid


----------



## thewinglessbird (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm going to add to my post, as it was all about accutane & nothing of scarring....

I cannot stress how helpful it is to constantly exfoliate the skin. Yes, _constantly_. That means once a day, if you can handle it.

Don't scrub. Gently, yet thoroughly use an exfoliant that doesn't consist of a creamy substance (like Clinique's 7 Day Scrub) because that did make my skin worse. It is rich & will clogg your pores. I recommend Laura Mercier's Face Polish.

Now I've never liked the idea of applying oil to acne-prone skin. That was until I started using Trilogy's Rosehip Oil. - For a completely different reason, but I very quickly discovered how rosehip oil settles the inflammation & does in fact fade out scarring!!

Now on the box, it does actually claim to minimize the appearance of scars, among other things (fine lines & wrinkles, aging skin, damaged skin) & I can say, hand on heart, it does the whole shabang!

This oil doesn't clogg pores & cause acne at all like I thought it would, so I have complete confidence in using it.

I apply this always after thoroughly cleansing (Clinique's mild soap) & exfoliating with Laura Mercier's Face Polish - before bed. I apply it only in the evenings or whenever I'm not going out, during the day, because it is somewhat very oily & I wouldn't wear this under my makeup.

I seriously suggest giving this reutine a go. Give it a week (not that you'll need it/ results are shown by the end of the day).

I'd be interested in how it has worked for you, so please report back!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Aug 25, 2009)

I suffer from stress/hormonal breakouts around my nose and chin and it's horrible! I'm waiting for my health insurance to kick in so I can go see a derm because it's getting pretty gross. I'm interested in night treatments that will help with both acne and scarring so maybe I will look into rosehip oil.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm 22 now and I've had acne since I was 16, almost consistently, getting worse every year. I used to mostly have T-zone acne, but now my T is relatively clear and my skin under my cheeks and on the sides of my face has a lot of deeper acne. Some days, right after I graduated college, with all the stress my parents were putting on me, it felt like my face was rotting!

If you're the type like me that has sensitive skin, it's probably best to use a mild scrub, cleanser and moisturizer that you make yourself. You can go to makingcosmetics.com for recipes and materials. A lot of products on the market have a lot of preservatives and harsh ingredients that could irritate your skin, either drying it out or making acne worse. I used Murad for a few weeks and it made my acne less severe and dried up the scar-like tissue (which sort of just flaked off), but then I had those annoying whiteheads again.

I recommend you make your own (much fewer ingredients). I also like using aloe vera and licorice in my recipes. The Aloe is an anti-inflammatory agent and helps balance out dry areas, but isn't all oily (good for the moisturizer). Licorice helps inflammation and making blemishes fade over time.

I only have been doing this for a short while (will provide updates in a couple months!), but my skin's balance is great and I'm seeing very few zits. The discolorations left by acne are going away slowly. Hope that helps!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2009)

i have started using a cream called quinoderm. it's pretty cheap (£2.50) and has to be bought over the counter at boots rather than on the shelf.  but i've used it for 3 days on my forehead because my little bumps were back with a vengence and in only 3 days they have nearly gone!

only downside to this cream is that it smells really horrid and my skin is a little dry - but i've been using a heavier clarins moisturiser at night to balance it out. and i'd rather have slightly dry skin and no spots than normal skin with horrid bumps everywhere!


----------



## Girl about town (Sep 8, 2009)

i bought that quinoderm today in boots, since i had a miscarriage in august my face has broke out big time im like a hormonal teenager and my skin is really getting me down!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah i was starting to get pretty depressed about my skin too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope quinoderm works for you - don't use too much though or it'll burn your face!


----------



## Nicala (Oct 16, 2009)

So I tried proactiv for 2 days and broke me out completely. I stopped using it and I breaking out like I never did before. I even started getting cystic acne which I never had before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need recommendations for skin care.. I'm thinking of going all natural with skin care after that horrifying experience. I don't have a lot of money since thanks to California's economy being crappy, I have to limit myself on what to spend. I enjoy DIY stuff.

I'm 16, my mom thinks this whole break out episode is because of that but I KNOW it was proactiv. Meh. Anyone else have this problem before?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 20, 2009)

thought i'd give an update on my skin seeing as i've been using quinoderm cream for about 2 months now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i got back acne on my forehead and chin - on my chin they were full on whitehead spots that hurt and my forehead was covered with tiny under the skin bumps which looked scaley and also hurt on occasion.  i started using the olay microdermabration kits which did smooth down the bumps a heck of alot but they were still there and you see the bumpy texture quite obviously when wearing foundation.

so a lady in boots reccomended quinoderm cream which is super cheap! after the first couple of days my skin had totally cleared up. for the first time in years i had no bumps what so ever. however i thought it wouldn't last and they'd be back.  but they're not!!! at that time of the month i do get the odd spot on my chin. but it goes after a day or so and not nearly as big in size as they used to be.

i use the cream all over my forehead each night. the only downside is that it bleaches the colour out of things. for example one of my duvet covers has gone from a mocha brown colour to orange where my face touches it!!! and the pillow case too! my more expencive bedding has been ok though thank goodness. but still not good for my mocha brown one!


----------



## Nicala (Oct 29, 2009)

Any recs for cystic acne?


----------



## Verient (Nov 22, 2009)

*People who had acne?*

HOW can you get rid of it?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've tried so much. I'm on Yasmin birthcontrol (week into second pack). My face is discusting. I wash my face with a cleanser twice a day and exfoliate a few times a week. I just can't make it better.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: People who had acne?*

I had really bad acne as well until I started to take the birthcontrol pill. But be patient you will need 6 months or so until it will become better!

That was 12 years ago (I am 29 now) and I still have very oily skin. I have once changed the birthcontrol pill and it was as worse as 10 years ago again.... Now I am back on my old one.

I just use oil-free moisturizers and foundations and have an anti-blemish face cleanser and toner.

What really makes my skin looking better is the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator from MAC. Best exfoliator I ever had.

I know how you feel, but I think with the birthcontrol pill you are on the right way


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: People who had acne?*

I think Paula Begouns advice on Acne is som of the best around. The combination of a BHA exfoliator and Benzoy peroxide is highly effective. 

Acne Treatments and Acne Skin Care from Paula Begoun, Your Cosmetics Cop: Cosmetics Cop: Skin Care & Makeup Tips & Reviews

And if that doesn't work go see a dermatologist. There are many prescription onlye products to consider.

I can also really recommend Paulas own product line, she is taking skin care really serious.

And yes remember patience. It takes many months to see the effect from treatment.


----------



## computergirl200 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: People who had acne?*

I currently use Clearasil, OXY on the spot, Manuka honey and tea tree cream, sudocreme. Drink lots of wter. It's an ongoign battle


----------



## looovemac (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: People who had acne?*

I'm in Doxycycline Mono 150 mg tablet for about 3 weeks now and I see that it's getting better. I tried everything over the counter, Clearasil, Oxy, Clinique acne solution, Proactive.... none of them worked, I'm keeping my fingers crossed the antibiotics will work! 
Good luck to you, I know how you feel!


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: People who had acne?*

give it more time. my skin didn't start to clear up until around my 3rd pack.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: People who had acne?*

I agree, be patient with the BC, it took 4 months for it to start to clear up for me. If the BC doesn't work after awhile there is always accutane, but that is truely a last resort drug.


----------



## Sparxx (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_So I tried proactiv for 2 days and broke me out completely. I stopped using it and I breaking out like I never did before. I even started getting cystic acne which I never had before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
That happened to me when I was 14- I had very little acne and tried using proactiv to get back my clear skin... but it made matters 85735987 times worse. I ended up with tons of cystic acne and major scarring. My skin never got better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really breaks my heart because now I am 19 and still dealing with the consequences of proactiv.

Because of proactiv my skin is permanently ruined. :'(


----------



## Junkie (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_So I tried proactiv for 2 days and broke me out completely. I stopped using it and I breaking out like I never did before. I even started getting cystic acne which I never had before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



~~
I'm 16, my mom thinks this whole break out episode is because of that but I KNOW it was proactiv. Meh. Anyone else have this problem before?_

 

Ack! ProActiv sorta did the same to me. It worked but made me shed my skin like a snake - it was disgusting! And once I stopped using it (after my 3 month supply ran out) it came back with a vengeance!!! My skin was absolutely horrible! People I knew were coming up to me and asking what happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I felt so bad. I got more of it from my step mom a few months later for Christmas but never touched it....I gave it away!

My broke out really bad about 2 years ago to the day basically - I got a bunch of blood tests done and started taking the birth control Depo so that I could start a course of Accutane. THAT stuff is deadly! The side effects that were on a list as long as my arm and I think I experienced every single one of them. It worked none-the-less but I was miserable. My body felt like I was 80 years old and my mood swings were scary. My face cleared up completely within 6 weeks and my scars started to fade too. My skin was so even and nice - nicer than I've ever seen it. 

I went off Accutane after about 2 months. My derm wanted me to complete another course so I filled my RX but couldn't handle it anymore after about a week. My skin stayed clear for a few months, but I slowly started to break out again. Its been tough. I've tried a lot and only Accutane or antibiotics have been beneficial. I'd stay on Accutane indefinately if it didn't screw with your body so much.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Ack! ProActiv sorta did the same to me. It worked but made me shed my skin like a snake - it was disgusting! And once I stopped using it (after my 3 month supply ran out) it came back with a vengeance!!! My skin was absolutely horrible! People I knew were coming up to me and asking what happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I felt so bad. I got more of it from my step mom a few months later for Christmas but never touched it....I gave it away!

My broke out really bad about 2 years ago to the day basically - I got a bunch of blood tests done and started taking the birth control Depo so that I could start a course of Accutane. THAT stuff is deadly! The side effects that were on a list as long as my arm and I think I experienced every single one of them. It worked none-the-less but I was miserable. My body felt like I was 80 years old and my mood swings were scary. My face cleared up completely within 6 weeks and my scars started to fade too. My skin was so even and nice - nicer than I've ever seen it. 

I went off Accutane after about 2 months. My derm wanted me to complete another course so I filled my RX but couldn't handle it anymore after about a week. My skin stayed clear for a few months, but I slowly started to break out again. Its been tough. I've tried a lot and only Accutane or antibiotics have been beneficial. I'd stay on Accutane indefinately if it didn't screw with your body so much._

 
Damn Accutane sounds scary! But I think I need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it something you have to keep taking to keep clear skin or do you only take it for a few months and you're done after that?


----------



## Junkie (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Damn Accutane sounds scary! But I think I need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it something you have to keep taking to keep clear skin or do you only take it for a few months and you're done after that?_

 

It is scary (in terms of the side effects) but everyone is different so you'll experience it differently from what I did. Some people I've talked to have only had minor side effects.

Your derm decides on how long you take it and what your dosage will be. I was started on the highest dosage (40mg x 2 a day) for 2 weeks, then 40mg x 1 a day after that for 3 months. 

The lowest dose is 2.5-5mg every other day (and what I might've asked for if I knew I could handle the side effects in the long run). One of my close friends is a pharmacist and has a double doctorate - and said if he were the derm, he'd prescribe that dose to me to see how it would work. 

However, my acne was severe. I'd post photos, but they're really scary and gross - and would make me feel really self-conscious. 

Ultimately, your derm will assess your skin in a consultation and review your history with acne to best diagnose what route to take to clear it up. It might be accutane, antibiotics, Retin-A, etc...or a combination of things.

Regardless, I wish you luck! Your skin is such a huge part of your self-esteem. When I finally cleared up and looked back on old photos, I cringed, but loved myself more because it really changes how you percieve yourself.


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Feb 17, 2010)

i tried many over the counter products and going to the dermatologist; all that didn't help my acne to clear back then. I saw this commercial Murad acne complex kit and made a purchase I still used it today and my face is clear. plus i'm taking birth-control pills. you can buy Murad at Sephora or Ulta.


----------



## Junkie (Feb 25, 2010)

Does anyone know what could be causing my breakouts around my ears - below, in front and especially behind them? 

I wear my hair up all the time and never "tuck" any hair behind them, so that rules out oily hair. I always pay extra attention to that area since I'm prone to acne in that area - in terms of washing. I use both a salicylic acid based wash first, then a benzoyl peroxide cream wash right after. I don't exfoliate very often - it just flares up my face even more. 

I take minocycline (a tetracyline antibiotic) every once and awhile to combat my really bad breakouts, but I notice that these "ear" breakouts are the hardest to get rid of. 

And they're giant red nasty ones that hurt like a mofo and feel itchy(?) most of the time - I'm not quite sure if its cystic or pustules or both.

I'm wondering if its my scarf, my uniform, coat or pillows....I really have no idea. It could possibly be my cosmetics, but jeez...I don't apply behind my ears!

Any help?


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

I started the Murad 60-Day acne kit about a week ago. I've had a few minor blemishes pop up since I started, but I think that happens the first couple of weeks with any new system. I'm sticking to it though! I was having a problem with dryness, but it has since gone away


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dxgirly* 

 
_I started the Murad 60-Day acne kit about a week ago. I've had a few minor blemishes pop up since I started, but I think that happens the first couple of weeks with any new system. I'm sticking to it though! I was having a problem with dryness, but it has since gone away_

 
after I apply my murad acne kit, I also apply moisturizer I use Mac SPF or Chanel or Lancome. I alternate it. SPF in the day and LAncome night cream at night. I found out spending better quality moisturizer is worth it than over the counter one.


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Tips for preventing pimples*

My mum used to swear by drinking the juice of a whole lemon a few days before you had a big event, apparently it would clear her skin really well. I've done it once and it seemed to have an effect, but I am unsure!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Tips for preventing pimples*

always take your make up off before bed! no matter how drunk you are!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 8, 2010)

I no longer eat dairy products, and it has had a big effect on my skin.  Breakouts have reduced a lot.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I ran into a review in make up alley on Zinc (50mg). Supposedly, it helps you clear up your skin, so I'm trying it right now and I'll let you guys know if it works for me.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 23, 2010)

ALRIGHT! I've been taking 50mg of Zinc daily and it has cleared up my skin SO MUCH!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys need to try it. Seriously. Do it. NOW!


----------



## fingie (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_ALRIGHT! I've been taking 50mg of Zinc daily and it has cleared up my skin SO MUCH!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys need to try it. Seriously. Do it. NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
JW, how long did it take you to see results?


----------



## kimmietrinh (Apr 29, 2010)

Does anyone get backne? I've had it since middle school. It's not bad like it was, but it is slightly bumpy and there's a few pimples. I tried the Neutrogena body acne wash before...


----------



## Nicala (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_JW, how long did it take you to see results?_

 
I started seeing some improvement within a week. My skin just kept getting clearer and clearer. I'll add my skin care regime in here too for anyone that's interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shiseido Pureness Deep Cleansing Foam
Mario Badescu Special Cleansing Lotion "C"
Mario Badescu AHA & Ceramide Moisturizer (mixed with Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch sunblock SPF 70 for day time)

I found that when I changed my items to Mario Badescu, that contributed to clearing my skin up even faster with the Zinc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmietrinh* 

 
_Does anyone get backne? I've had it since middle school. It's not bad like it was, but it is slightly bumpy and there's a few pimples. I tried the Neutrogena body acne wash before..._

 
I've never had Backne, but it can be a posibility of your shampoo/conditioner breaking you out. See if it reduces if you switch shampoo/conditioner. That helped for me when I stopped using Herbal Essence.


----------



## vc1079 (May 1, 2010)

^ Im so jealous that Shiseido Pureness is working for you!!! i got the entire 3 step line.. but unfortunately i had a severe allergic reaction to that! i wanted it to work SO baddd


----------



## Nicala (May 3, 2010)

I tried the entire line a few years ago. I really like it. That sucks that it didn't work out for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Was it any specific product or everything in the line?


----------



## katred (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ i use the cream all over my forehead each night. the only downside is that it bleaches the colour out of things._

 
Does the product contain hydroquinone? That's a bleaching agent (in this case, it would get rid of problems in deeper layers of skin and "force" any tissues clogging your pores to be exfoliated). The other ingredient that might be responsible is retinol, which is in a lot of acne creams and which will also have a bleaching effect. 

One cautionary note- Both of these ingredients will make your skin more sensitive to sunlight, so you need to be more cautious than usual about applying sunscreen.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 15, 2010)

Can anyone advise what to do to help chin breakouts?  My skin is clear every single place but my chin.  It is really frustrating.  I am thinking about going to see a dermatologist but I wondered if you all had any advice.  TIA!


----------



## moonlit (Jun 15, 2010)

my acne is harmonal and currently i look shitty.. so depressing.. I am taking antibiotics to clear them up.. such a pain in the a## 

Cant wait to see my dermatologist.. I wish I could go back to diane 35 but it messed with my period . for the first time in my life I saw how beautiful I looked without acne


----------



## monter (Jun 16, 2010)

Speaking of Zinc a few posts up, and hormonal acne... I've had MAJOR luck with supplements too. I started taking Genuine Health's Multi+Daily Glow multivitamin along with Perfect Skin. I've been taking them religiously for about a week and a half now, and I've seen SO MUCH improvement. A lot of the redness is gone from my face (I'm usually very very red in the cheeks and nose), dark marks from old acne are fading, current breakouts are healing very quickly, and new breakouts are much less common.

The first week or so was bad - I think I was purging - but I stuck it out and I'm glad I did, because my skin looks a LOT better now. 

I'm not sure if my acne is hormonal. It's all along my jawline, and my derm said that that is usually hormonal, but I'm on Seasonale, so I only get my period four times a year - and I break out pretty much constantly. It doesn't get worse around the time of my period. Whatever was wrong, these supplements fixed it!


----------



## Junkie (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Can anyone advise what to do to help chin breakouts? My skin is clear every single place but my chin. It is really frustrating. I am thinking about going to see a dermatologist but I wondered if you all had any advice. TIA!_

 

Its probably hormonal. Anything along the chin & jawline usually is - especially around the time you ovulate up to your actual cycle. I had this same problem reeeeeeally bad. I went to a derm and they prescribed Spironolactin (blocks androgen receptors in the body, preventing cells from absorbing androgen hormones - ie. the cause of female hormonal acne & limits hormonal fluctuations that may contribute to acne breakouts. Hormones, specifically androgens, have been linked to the development of acne) and I also take Minocycline (a tetracycline antibiotic for acne). It helps - my skin is insanely clear and super soft.

I use Neutrogena Grapefruit Gel Cleanser and MAC Volcanic Ash Exfoliater when I wake up and have a shower. I use the Neutrogena only to wash my face after work (but I wipe off the excess make-up with Huggies Babywipes in the Cucumber Green Tea scent first). 

I was also prescribed Stieva-A topical cream. Its a Tretinoin night cream that is applied all over the acne prone areas and is washed off when you get up in the morning. Its best used overnight because the chemical properties make you prone to severe sunburn. It should also be used with a high SPF sunscreen to prevent peeling.

I have to be very vigilant with my skin regimen now. Its a pain in the ass and I hate having to take antibiotics, but its easier on my body than taking another course of Accutane.

I vouche for the VAE though! Its incredible! I need to stock up at the next warehouse sale! 

I also use Mario Badescu Drying Lotion on the break outs during the day when I'm home, but I haven't noticed a significant improvement with it.


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm hoping someone can help me out with my problems with acne on my chest and back. I've stopped taking my birth control pills and since then, I've been getting acne on my back and chest, but everywhere else on my body is fine. I know that it's not from my shampoo or conditioner because I wash my hair bent over the tub and underneath the faucet, instead of in the shower. I'm wondering if it's my soap and body lotion? I'm starting to not put any lotion on that area to see if it is my lotion.

Do you have any product suggestions that will help clear it up? Also, I read up above and a few of you have been taking supplements and I'm wondering if those will help too. I already take Biotin and Vitamin D on a daily basis so I don't mind adding more vitamins to my regimen.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_I'm hoping someone can help me out with my problems with acne on my chest and back. I've stopped taking my birth control pills and since then, I've been getting acne on my back and chest, but everywhere else on my body is fine. I know that it's not from my shampoo or conditioner because I wash my hair bent over the tub and underneath the faucet, instead of in the shower. I'm wondering if it's my soap and body lotion? I'm starting to not put any lotion on that area to see if it is my lotion.

Do you have any product suggestions that will help clear it up? Also, I read up above and a few of you have been taking supplements and I'm wondering if those will help too. I already take Biotin and Vitamin D on a daily basis so I don't mind adding more vitamins to my regimen._

 

Have you tried Panoxyl? They have a bar soap for the body - it has Benzoyl Peroxide 5% in it. That might help - it dries out the acne. However, if you have darker skin, you might want to be careful as it has skin lightening/bleaching properties. You can get it at Shoppers Drug Mart.


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Have you tried Panoxyl? They have a bar soap for the body - it has Benzoyl Peroxide 5% in it. That might help - it dries out the acne. However, if you have darker skin, you might want to be careful as it has skin lightening/bleaching properties. You can get it at Shoppers Drug Mart._

 
Ooo, I'll definitely try it out! I'm an NC45, so I do have darker skin, so I'll have  to be careful, but clearing this acne up is way more important.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_Ooo, I'll definitely try it out! I'm an NC45, so I do have darker skin, so I'll have to be careful, but clearing this acne up is way more important._

 






 Glad to help. Have you tried changing your sheets, pillow cases and blankets regularly too? I know that pillowcases can be horrible breeding grounds for germs (drooling, sweat and so forth) for the face....same for bedding. Try changing to an all natural detergent too - Biolife makes some good ones.

I also know that all natural fibers in your clothing make a difference (cotton, silk, etc) - they allow the skin to breathe and wick away the moisture from your skin. Synthetic materials (man-made, ie. plastics) don't do this (such as polyester, nylon, etc) - they make you sweat more and trap it on your skin.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 5, 2010)

You guys should try Pure Coconut Oil for acne. I had been reading a lot of great reviews about people that use coconut oil to clear their skin so I decided to try it because I've struggled with acne for a long time and it really has been helping my skin out a lot and the oil is really good for you!!
Heres what I do:

Take 1-2 teaspoons of coconut oil orally so it works from the inside out. Mix it with some kind of drink or something.

Then every night after I wash your face, I rub a small amount of the oil on my face and massage it in then I rinse it off.

Coconut oil is one of the best oils for people to take.


----------



## katred (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_I'm hoping someone can help me out with my problems with acne on my chest and back. I've stopped taking my birth control pills and since then, I've been getting acne on my back and chest, but everywhere else on my body is fine. I know that it's not from my shampoo or conditioner because I wash my hair bent over the tub and underneath the faucet, instead of in the shower. I'm wondering if it's my soap and body lotion? I'm starting to not put any lotion on that area to see if it is my lotion.

Do you have any product suggestions that will help clear it up? Also, I read up above and a few of you have been taking supplements and I'm wondering if those will help too. I already take Biotin and Vitamin D on a daily basis so I don't mind adding more vitamins to my regimen._

 
Just to add to what's already been said, make sure you're exfoliating these areas regularly. It could be dead skin clogging up your pores. 

If the suggestions you've received so far don't work, it might be an allergic reaction, in which case you should cut down the products you're using and get yourself to an allergist pronto.


----------



## kimmietrinh (Nov 14, 2010)

Does coconut oiil/zinc work well if you stop using it? I have recently broke out and they have not gone away in months! My forehead is all bumpy again and there are small bumps and minor pimples everywhere on my face. I want to try these two out, but not sure if it will revert back if I decide to stop using them.


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 28, 2010)

*Skincare for troublesome acne *

Alright guys.  I have had pretty bad acne since I was about 13.  I get everything from blackheads, to cystic acne.  I've tried everything at the drugstore, and Acne Free.  I've even gone the other way around and just used a basic cleanser and moisturizer, thinking I had been putting too many chemicals on my face.  Nothing has worked.  If you guys have had similar problems, or know of something that works really well, could you please let me know?  Thanks!


----------



## R21ORCHID (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you see a dermatologist for your acne?  Friends I have with similar skin types usually use makeup brands that are sold in these healthcare settings.  I cannot name some off the top of my head.  A doctor may also be able to tell you which ingredients to avoid in looking for a particular brand.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 28, 2010)

You really should go see a dermatologist. Acne like that is not something you're supposed to deal with with cosmetical products. You need to see a doctor.

  	If you want to read something I think Paula Begoun's article on the subject is great: http://www.cosmeticscop.com/acne-and-acne-treatment.aspx


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 28, 2010)

*moving to skin & bodycare forum*


----------



## Nicala (Nov 30, 2010)

I've had success with the Aspirin mask.

  	Do you wear face make up? That can contribute to your break outs. Try to switch shampoo/conditioner. Sometimes small things can cause the hell that acne gives. How long did you use the same skin care routine? Switching every week isn't going to help at all.

  	I had some good success trying Mario Badescu. But definitely go see a derm if possible.


----------



## Funtabulous (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes you definitely need to see a dermatologist.

  	For a while there I was breaking out just as badly as you, and I had great success with a vitamin A cream (Retin-A micro to be precise). You can only get these creams from a dermatologist. They of course can offer much more help than that.

  	Good luck!


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 30, 2010)

I know how you feel! I have acne issues as well. Going to the dermatologist has helped alot! If you have any questions feel free to message me!


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know how old you are now, but you sound like you've had it for a while. I would definitely see a doctor about it, as it could be recurring due to infection, or it could be a hormone imbalance that needs addressing somehow. Either way, its not something you should have to be putting up with or treating yourself.


----------



## cappuccino (Dec 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried any of the acne products from *Peter Thomas Roth*'s range? I've tried stuff from Dermalogica, Mario Badescu and I've recently just bought a peel from Ren Skincare, and none of it really does what it says - that or my skin is just being stubborn. I don't have bad acne, just pimples, but I would like to clear it up. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Lavande (Dec 7, 2010)

*Lifelong battle with ACNE*

I'm wondering if anyone can give me some advice.  I've suffered with horrible acne my whole life, tried every product you can think of from high-low.  Saw a derm. when I was younger, didn't help much.  Figured as I aged it would work itself out- nope just as much oil production as EVER.  I'm not on birth control and although my acne is worse during hormonal times, it's still bad regardless.

  	I can't afford to see a derm. now so I'm wondering what I can do.  I am super desparate.  I've heard mixed things about Dermalogica (which I recall trying when I was younger from the derm. and it was prescription only?).  I'm wondering if any of you have tried their acne kit or if you have recs for any others.  It's really getting old and I just sick of it.  I have lived like this my whole life.  I realize I won't have perfect skin but I just want nice skin ya know?  

  	Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

  	Thanks


----------



## Lavande (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes I have tried them.  I do have bad acne so it didn't help much for me.  But it sure sounds like it would work for you.  The really nice thing about the PTR line is the ingredients.  It can be hard to find BHA cleansers, etc. that are good quality.  It's also effective but not harsh at all, which is another bonus.  If I were you (which I did actually do) is try out the little acne kit which has most of the products from that line.  Sephora has it.  If it doesn't work you can at least return it which is super important to me because you could spend tons on acne care.

  	Best of luck!



cappuccino said:


> Has anyone tried any of the acne products from *Peter Thomas Roth*'s range? I've tried stuff from Dermalogica, Mario Badescu and I've recently just bought a peel from Ren Skincare, and none of it really does what it says - that or my skin is just being stubborn. I don't have bad acne, just pimples, but I would like to clear it up. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Hilde (Dec 7, 2010)

Maybe check out the acne.org regimen? I've heard great things about everything but the moisturizer, which is said to be mediocre. I also really like their AHA+ cream thigy as an overnight treatment. The regimen is based on benozyl peroxide. Right now I'm on differin, but I use BP as a spot treatment(persa-gel). 

  	ETA: I'm 21 and I've had acne since I was a teenager.


----------



## Funtabulous (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm the same. I am dealing with a horrendous breakout at the moment, all along my chin and around my mouth, which resembles herpes, and my self esteem is through the floor. Do you get it around the chin/jaw/mouth too? That's the worst place. I also have very high oil production, everywhere.

  	I find that stress REALLY exacerbates it, so my first recommendation would be to limit stress. If I am stress free, I really only break out during the week before my period. It's hard for me to control that because I am a very high-strung person by nature (my boyfriend says I remind him of a squirrel), but it's really essential for nice skin (and many other health benefits).

  	I also find that tanning helps my skin, even though it is not considered healthy in many ways. Do you break out on your back or chest? If so, tanning will clear it right up.

  	I haven't tried everything, but I have tried a lot. Right now I am trying out Differin XP (prescription only) and Witch Hazle (cheap at the drug store). In the summer I use benzoyl peroxide creams and even soaps, because my skin gets ridiculously oily and is impossible to dry out (I wonder why summer is my most hated season?). Since my skin is flaking more now that it is winter, I am trying to go a little easier on it. I will let you know how that works.

  	The main reason for this is androgen production. That is the reason why birth control pills can help (they tend to lower it). I am not on any pills and likely wont be ever again, because each one was a disaster for me in one way or another. The only one that actually helped my skin was Diane 35, but I gained a considerable amount of weight on that one so I went off. I am seeing a hormone specialist (endocrinologist) in the new year about this. Have you ever been to one?

  	It might be helpful to make a full list of everything you HAVE tried. Then maybe you can get better advice.

  	I have heard drinking peppermint tea helps! I am starting to drink it every day.

  	I have no experience with Dermalogica, so I can't really comment on it one way or another.

  	I mainly just wanted to post to say that I know how you feel, and that you aren't alone. Sorry if that is cheesy. How old are you, by the way? I am 23.

  	Hope this gets lots of replies, I would like answers too!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 7, 2010)

I bought a Dermalogica sample pack and tried it for about a month and I don't know why I went with it to begin with because salicyclic acid doesn't do anything for my skin and that was the main ingredient in all the steps. My skin ended up breaking out pretty bad but that was more my fault than theirs I'd say for going with something that didn't include peroxide.


----------



## Aelya (Dec 8, 2010)

Well It seems that it's like me ! I have ACNE, I already saw a doctor but nothing change ! I haven't enought imperfection to have Roccatune so here I'm. I don't know anymore what to do. I use and use every single product that give dream. No one really work.
  	The most product that work for me, but it's not perfect is someone with AHA. That's it ! I will soon try a Serum but I think nothing will change as usual. I feel so bad too =/
  	If i'll see a doctor again soon, maybe traitment will work better ...


----------



## anita22 (Dec 8, 2010)

I also suffered from severe acne for years, so I feel for ya!

  	To be completely honest, if your acne is as bad as you say then Dermalogica is not going to be any help for you. Yes, cleansing and moisturising your skin helps maintain its health but only to a certain degree, for severe acne you almost certainly need a prescription treatment. A huge amount of research has gone into understanding which ingredients are effective at reducing acne, and the most effective ones for treating severe acne are prescription only.

  	Although you mentioned you saw a derm before and it wasn't effective, there's a whole range of different treatments available and unfortunately you often have to try a few before you find one that works. My personal experience was that my dermatologist was reluctant to put me on the strongest treatment (Accutane) right away due to the side effects, so prescribed me with milder treatments first. As those did not work, he put me on Accutane and that was very successful.

  	If you can't afford to see a dermatologist, try seeing your local GP (regular doctor) and see what he/she can do to help. Not sure about the US, but here in the UK it's possible to get acne treatments like Retin-A from a GP.

  	If you really don't want to seek medical help, I'd recommend an anti-acne treatment containing benzoyl peroxide (there are lots on the market form various brands). But if you've already tried a lot of different things, then I would strongly recommend seeing someone.

  	Hope that helps.


----------



## Funtabulous (Dec 8, 2010)

Did you have any side effects from Accutane, anita22? Were the effects permanent? How is your oil level now compared to before Accutane? Oh, and how long ago were you put on it?


----------



## Lavande (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks- I have checked that out.  Trust me I've used BP my whole life.  I also tried Differin which made things worse!



Hilde said:


> Maybe check out the acne.org regimen? I've heard great things about everything but the moisturizer, which is said to be mediocre. I also really like their AHA+ cream thigy as an overnight treatment. The regimen is based on benozyl peroxide. Right now I'm on differin, but I use BP as a spot treatment(persa-gel).
> 
> ETA: I'm 21 and I've had acne since I was a teenager.


----------



## Lavande (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for your kind post!  

  	I have tried everything you listed (I don't tan) and nothing has helped.

  	I'm 30- can you believe I am still an oil slick?!


Funtabulous said:


> I'm the same. I am dealing with a horrendous breakout at the moment, all along my chin and around my mouth, which resembles herpes, and my self esteem is through the floor. Do you get it around the chin/jaw/mouth too? That's the worst place. I also have very high oil production, everywhere.
> 
> I find that stress REALLY exacerbates it, so my first recommendation would be to limit stress. If I am stress free, I really only break out during the week before my period. It's hard for me to control that because I am a very high-strung person by nature (my boyfriend says I remind him of a squirrel), but it's really essential for nice skin (and many other health benefits).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lavande (Dec 8, 2010)

Was it the kit for acne?  Salicyclic Acid is one of the few things (other than zinc) that helps me.  I'd like to try and find something with Alpha Hydroxy or BHA's.

  	Thanks


LittleMaryJane said:


> I bought a Dermalogica sample pack and tried it for about a month and I don't know why I went with it to begin with because salicyclic acid doesn't do anything for my skin and that was the main ingredient in all the steps. My skin ended up breaking out pretty bad but that was more my fault than theirs I'd say for going with something that didn't include peroxide.


----------



## Lavande (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for your post.  I'm sorry you have suffered too.

  	I can't afford to see a GP!

  	I've also tried Retin-A with no good results.  BP has been a life long staple that doesn't do much.

  	I can't see anyone so that's why I was hoping to get some feedback on any products that might have helped others.  I've heard good things about a Japanese brand, but it's very $$$.

  	I won't even do Accutane- heard too many horror stories.  Then again I can't afford a doctor so it's a moot point.

  	Thanks again!


anita22 said:


> I also suffered from severe acne for years, so I feel for ya!
> 
> To be completely honest, if your acne is as bad as you say then Dermalogica is not going to be any help for you. Yes, cleansing and moisturising your skin helps maintain its health but only to a certain degree, for severe acne you almost certainly need a prescription treatment. A huge amount of research has gone into understanding which ingredients are effective at reducing acne, and the most effective ones for treating severe acne are prescription only.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lavande (Dec 8, 2010)

I've heard some pretty bad stories....I don't think I'd ever do it no matter how bad my acne.


Funtabulous said:


> Did you have any side effects from Accutane, anita22? Were the effects permanent? How is your oil level now compared to before Accutane? Oh, and how long ago were you put on it?


----------



## Lavande (Dec 9, 2010)

I suffer too.  And it would be nice to see a derm., but some of us can't afford that.  Does anyone have any products they like?


----------



## JULIA (Dec 10, 2010)

I used to have such beautiful skin and then in January '09 I started breaking out and it has not gone away! It's brought about a bad case of depression as it's made me too insecure to be social and see friends. I've been super careful about the ingredients in my cosmetics and cleansers and nothing seems to be working so far. I've talked with my doctor and I'm being referred to a dermatologist. It could take up to 2 years to see her as there's only one in my city. I hate living with this and I cry about it at least once every 2 days. I feel your pain


----------



## JULIA (Dec 10, 2010)

Funtabulous...are you me?


----------



## vc1079 (Dec 22, 2010)

I've been suffering from a lot of acne since i was 12 ! I went to the derm regularly, and tried everything from topical to antibiotics. From my opinion, i had the best results with birth control pills and keeping my skincare to a basic! I now use baby wash as a cleanser, a gentle no alcohol toner because i realized that my skin is so sensitive that alcohol breaks it out, and i use a moisturizing cream because i also produce alot of oil and my pores are easily clogged because my skin is also so dehydrated!
	My brother also suffers from ALOT of acne as well, he's been on accutane twice now and nothing has greatly improved his skin, so everyone reacts to things differently. Be patient and experiment with the different possibilities, hope one day we can both be acne free!


----------



## Lavande (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for your response!  I think I really over-dry my skin.  Yet it still seems oily.  I don't have sensitive skin at all either.  I can't go on bc, so I was in search of new products that might help.  I've heard both good and bad about Dermalogica, but nothing else has really come up.  I know there are other high end brands out there, but honestly I know it's not realistic because of the price.  I wish I could see a derm. but no can do.  Accutane scares me so I won't be going that route.  Maybe this is just how it has to be lol.  I just look at those people with perfect poreless porcelian skin and feel so bad!  For me it seems to boil down to darn genetics.

  	Is your skin doing better since you switched to a more basic sensitive routine?  Before were you using harsher products?

  	Thanks again



vc1079 said:


> My brother also suffers from ALOT of acne as well, he's been on accutane twice now and nothing has greatly improved his skin, so everyone reacts to things differently. Be patient and experiment with the different possibilities, hope one day we can both be acne free!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestion for clogged pores?
  	My skin is clearing up with the use of the Clarisonic (I've had bad skin since the day one of highschool). 
  	I still have large pores on my cheeks, small bumps around my chin (if you squeeze them, a thin white long tube comes out TMI TMI) and black heads on my nose. What can I use to get rid of them?

  	Also can changing water effect your skin? My skin at school in my dorm compared to when I was it at home is insane. At school, my skin changes texture, is dry and breaks out more. But when I'm home, it clears up, softer and more balanced. I don't change my routine and still use my clarisonic.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 30, 2010)

^ I'd recommend exfoliation.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 31, 2010)

Nicala said:


> ^ I'd recommend exfoliation.



 	Is there any you suggest? St.ives was a staple until my dermatologist told me how harsh it is. I heard lush's ocean salt is good.


----------



## Funtabulous (Dec 31, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 


		 			Also can changing water effect your skin? My skin at school in my dorm compared to when I was it at home is insane. At school, my skin changes texture, is dry and breaks out more. But when I'm home, it clears up, softer and more balanced. I don't change my routine and still use my clarisonic. 




 	I think there might be something to this. I have noticed, repeatedly, that when I go outside of the city my skin clears up. It seems that it may be an issue of hard vs. soft water. I found this thread on another message board interesting:

  	http://www.acne.org/messageboard/Hard-water-acne-t192818.html

  	Anecdotal, sure, but I think this might very well be a factor in many people's acne.

  	Do you feel a difference in the water at home vs. at school? Soft water is said to make the skin feel more 'slippery' or even 'slimy', but this is supposed to be better for your skin.

  	You can read more information about hard and soft water in the thread I linked.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you so much! Moving into the dorms has changed my skin and the add of stress from school on top of it  
  	I'll try slashing my face with water from the Brita after I wash my face! 



vivaXglamlove said:


> I think there might be something to this. I have noticed, repeatedly, that when I go outside of the city my skin clears up. It seems that it may be an issue of hard vs. soft water. I found this thread on another message board interesting:
> 
> http://www.acne.org/messageboard/Hard-water-acne-t192818.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Elle_P (Jan 3, 2011)

I would recommend two products from Shea Terra Organics..either one works..

  	Baobab & Olive Tree Omega Rich Anti-Damage Face Wash (this cleared up blackheads around and on my nose..which I've been trying forever to get rid of..AND it's gentle enough for daily use)

  	OR

  	Lemongrass African Black Soap Elixir (Natural exfoliant without any abrasive beads or granules. Some people use this daily..I find it a little too harsh for daily use..I only use 3x's per week and it does aid in clearing up acne, for me anyway.)


  	Remember to moisturize even if you have acne. The best moisturizer I've used is Argan Oil and  Ren's Synergy Rose Oil ($80!!!), which is very expensive but at the time I was desperate to fix my skin issues.

  	Topical creams and cleansers really just combat one part of the problem. Now, I'm sure its been written quite a few times in this thread but poor diet and lack of exercise are the main cause for most skin problems. If we have any food allergies or a Candida Albicans problem, it's a yeast in the gut that can spread and it can wreak havoc on our skin and internal organs. Please research Candida..there are tons of people who suffer from acne, eczema and emotional disorders (depression) because of it. Once the Candida is dealt with, many of our issues will diminish.

  	To help combat an overgrowth of Candidae you'll want to add Pro-biotics or active yogurt enzymes to your diet, like those found in organic Greek styled yogurt. Obviously there are other dietary changes you have to make but this is only a suggestion.


  	Hopefully this was useful to someone.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you! I'll look into these products! I'm huge into moisturizing, my skin will go crazy if I don't. I even stopped my roommate from putting cucumber melon body lotion on her face haha.
  	I'm really looking into organic skincare now.



Elle_P said:


> I would recommend two products from Shea Terra Organics..either one works..
> 
> Baobab & Olive Tree Omega Rich Anti-Damage Face Wash (this cleared up blackheads around and on my nose..which I've been trying forever to get rid of..AND it's gentle enough for daily use)
> 
> ...


----------



## fieran (Jan 6, 2011)

I still have Acne - it's something I inherited from my parents so I don't think I can be 100% cured of it. I had cystic acne for a few months until I realized it was my silicone laden primer that was causing it. But now that I've stopped using that primer - my skin is slightly clearer - but the pimples do come and go, just not as bad any more.

  	I wouldn't step out of the house without some makeup (other than the gym - that's the only place I am willing to go bare faced) - but I force myself to believe that there's more to me than just my skin. I have days when I feel really upset about my skin - but generally it's getting better.

	Here's what I use: Clinique 3-step-skincare but I live in Scandinavia so I need a slightly richer moisturizer than DDMG (I can't use mineral oil on my face, DDML has that) so I use Clarins HydraQuench Cooling Creme-Gel. I alternate this moisturizer with Kiehl's Ultra Moisturizer which is very good as well.

  	I used to have very oily skin but I noticed that proper moisturizing can actually help control it. Nowadays I have combination skin - oily T-zone but slightly dry chin and cheeks. Doesn't really make any sense to me, but I have to deal with what I'm given I guess.

  	I use a Clarisonic once a day to make sure I remove my makeup properly - this also helps to reduce the size of my pimples. I've been using my Clarisonic for 4 months and it's making my skin a little bit more even toned. There are less flakies and small bumps.

  	One thing I noticed is that if I eat too much sugar - I can get more pimples. So I'm trying to be a bit more aware of my sugar intake. Another thing I do every few days is drink fresh juice - like apple+celery+cucumber or orange+grapefruit. It helps to heal my skin, to a certain extent.

  	Good luck.


----------



## Funtabulous (Jan 10, 2011)

So, for those of you with hormonal acne, what is your experience with androgen lowering medications?

  	I'll give a quick rundown of mine:

  	Alesse: Awful, and I suspect that it may have even made the problem worse. High grease, high shine, back acne in summer. Possible moderate depression.

  	Diane 35: Great news for my skin. Oil was reduced, cystic acne cleared, pimples cleared, only one or two whiteheads on chin remained. Body was clear. No depression, no anxiety. Unfortunately, I became ravenous around food and gained 15 lbs. I'd rather be thin with acne than fat with clear skin. Besides, it is not approved for use for longer than 2 years.

  	Yasmin: Pill from hell. Depression, panic attacks, dizziness, low blood pressure, exhaustion, and extreme oil production (fully greased face in hour after washing). Bad acne, became cystic.

  	After Yasmin, I got an IUD for birth control and vowed to avoid birth control pills from now on. I have been off them for 11 months. At first my acne improved, but lately it's been the same as usual. 

  	My endocrinologist is talking about putting me on _Spironolactone_, but it appears to be very similar to the progesterone in Yasmin and the side effects sound similar (like low blood pressure, dizziness, exhaustion). I don't know if I really want to go through all that again. I have a huge fear of fainting after all of that.

  	At this point, I think I might just learn to live with it. It sucks, but the alternatives are not very appealing. I tanned twice last week and my skin is looking better, even though I just had some huge painful underground zit pop up on my chin overnight from who knows where.

  	I'm also trying out a bit of the proactive line; I am really enjoying their new benzoyl peroxide lotion.

  	I'm also using Retin-A Micro in .04% strength (tired the .1% and it was too strong) and am liking it so far, except I am still breaking out. My skin is very soft and smooth though!

  	My clarisonic is also making my skin feel very nice and soft. I can't say it has reduced my breakouts though. To wash I use a benzoyl peroxide soap and it removes my makeup 100% when combined with my skin's oils. The clarasonic promised removal of more makeup but failed against my method. I still think it makes me feel very clean though.


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 12, 2011)

fieran said:


> Here's what I use: Clinique 3-step-skincare but I live in Scandinavia so I need a slightly richer moisturizer than DDMG (I can't use mineral oil on my face, DDML has that) so I use Clarins HydraQuench Cooling Creme-Gel. I alternate this moisturizer with Kiehl's Ultra Moisturizer which is very good as well.
> I used to have very oily skin but I noticed that proper moisturizing can actually help control it. Nowadays I have combination skin - oily T-zone but slightly dry chin and cheeks. Doesn't really make any sense to me, but I have to deal with what I'm given I guess.
> 
> I use a Clarisonic once a day to make sure I remove my makeup properly - this also helps to reduce the size of my pimples. I've been using my Clarisonic for 4 months and it's making my skin a little bit more even toned. There are less flakies and small bumps.
> ...


 
	I cant use silicone based products either. They cause me to break out like no other, its horrible. Im looking into getting a Clariasonic thank you for your little review on it


----------



## fieran (Jan 12, 2011)

You're welcome.

	I wish you luck  Hope your skin gets better. I'm in the process of seeing a doctor and hopefully a dermatologist - hoping my private insurance will cover both of them.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 11, 2011)

I think I may of have found my perfect skincare routine, that has cleared up 95% of my acne.  I know It's a lot, but my skin has never been this soft, clear, and has brought me so much confidence! 
  	Morning:
  	alpha hydrox foaming face wash (with clarisonic, helps control oil really well)
  	Witch Hazel as toner
  	alpha-hydrox Oil Free Formula 10% Glycolic AHA 
  	clinique dramatically different moisturizing gel

  	Night 
  	Jan Marini Bioglycolic Facial Cleanser (with clarisonic)
  	Witch Hazel as toner
  	alpha-hydrox Oil Free Formula 10% Glycolic AHA
  	Paula's Choice Exfoliating 2% BHA Liquid
  	Cetaphil Moisturizing lotion

  	Makeup remover: 
  	Cvs sensitive skin makeup remover wipes OR philosophy purity made simple

  	Masks/treatments: queen helene mint julep masque, homemade egg whites lemon and witch hazel peel, mark Shine Fighter Oil-Control Mask and homemade sugar and lemon scrub. I don't do all of these weekly, I alternate in whatever mood my skin is!


----------



## jennifa (Aug 4, 2011)

Try moisturizing with Shea Butter.  I've always had acne, but when I started using all natural stuff my skin just balanced itself.  Also, it may seem counter intuitive, but try to only wash your face thoroughly once a day.  I only splash with water/moisturize in the morning.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 4, 2011)

Shea butter is not a good product to put on your face but is a great body moisturizer.  Natural products are great but not shea butter for someone with oily skin, that would clog pores on facial skin like nobody's business.  People with or without acne must wash their faces twice a day to remove dirt, oil, grime and polution.

  	Just thought I'd throw this out here just in case it helps anybody:

  	Acne is mostly genetic.  External things can cause a pore to become infected, but a lot of it comes from within your body.  I have had acne since kindergarten and it only got progressively worse as I got older.  My mom had me put on Accutane when I was 14 and it changed my life.  Risky medicine, but it worked WONDERS.  It wears off after 10 years, so I've been really having to keep my acne under control so I don't have a really terrible outbreak like I did in the past.  It's really a struggle for me.

*Besides genetics, here are some other reasons why you might be breaking out:*

  	#1) Cyclic Acne: The #1 cause of breakouts is cyclic acne...acne that erupts before, during, or after your period.  Usually when you come off your b/c pill your skin goes haywire until you get back on it.  This kind is vicious and there's not much you can do to control it because it's coming from within your skin.  Are you near your period right now?

  	#2) Stress and loss of sleep: Stress is a huge problem for your overall well being and overall health and definitely causes acne.  Are you going through anything majorly stressful in your life?  Not getting enough sleep can wreak havoc on your skin.

  	#3) Improper or new cleansing routine: Did you wash your face and neck thoroughly, use toner and moisturizer?  Did you happen to use 1 or more new products?  Your skin's balance and acidity level can easily be thrown off just by introducing one new product into your routine and this can cause acne.

  	#4) Not getting enough H20: Water helps flush out and reduce the amount of bacteria in your body and helps your body push sweat through it's cycle when you work out.  It's really important that you drink a lot of water.

  	#5) Not moisturizing: If you are not moisturizing because your face is "oily", shame on you!  Your skin is trying to make up for the loss of moisture...your skin is probably actually dehydrated.

*Tried and true products that work very well for yours truly:*

  	Best Face Washes for Oily Skin: LUSH Coalface, LUSH Herbalism, Estee Lauder Sparkling Clean Purifying Mud Foam Cleanser, Murad Clarifying Cleanser, Peter Thomas Roth Beta Hydroxy Acid 2% Wash.

  	Best Exfoliators for Oily Skin: LUSH Dark Angels, LUSH Ocean Salt

  	Best Serum for Oily Skin: Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing Skin Refinisher, Dr. Perricone High Potency Evening Repair

  	Best Anti-Acne Treatment for Oily Skin: LUSH Grease Lighting (Gel), Murad Exfoliating Acne Treatment Gel, Peter Thomas Roth AHA/BHA Acne Clearing Gel

  	Best Moisturizer for Oily Skin: LUSH Vanishing Cream, Neaclear Liquid Oxygen Anti-Acne Facial Moisturizer

  	Best Face Mask for Oily Skin: LUSH Mask of Magnaminty

  	Best Makeup Primer for Oily Skin: Smashbox Photofinish

  	Best Foundation for Oily Skin: Estee Lauder Double Wear

  	Best Powder for Oily Skin: MAC Studio Fix Powder, Smashbox Photo Set Finishing Powder


----------



## AmandDUR (Nov 4, 2011)

Shea butter can be very good for acne. It's very healing for breakouts among other things. It doesn't clog pores. Now of course it's not going to work wonders for everyone - everyone's skin is different!


----------



## SallyKelly (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for this thread..


----------



## Kathniss08 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi! I can relate to you! I have mild acne before but thank goodness I have a clear skin now. I use mild soap and put medicated ointment for pimples. I also use sunblock. I also love to try DIY face masks like papaya, aloe vera and the like. I also put aspirin in my pimples and the pimple will be dry quickly and you will notice that the zits will be smaller. I used powdered aspirin and mix it with water then put it in my pimples and let it dry. Then I will rinse my face with warm water. Your skin will feel so clean and soft. Your battle with acne will soon be over just be patient and don't worry about it too much!


----------



## Esthylove (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't know if this has been said yet or not but I figured I would try to help. Even though you're breaking out you might want to try all these products to fix it. But try one thing and give your skin some time to adjust to the product you chose to use. Sometimes you will start breaking out at first but that's your skin getting used to it. Sometimes people that have acne or oily skin don't want to put a moisturizer on because they think it's gonna make them break out more, but if you over dry your skin then your skin is going to produce more oil to make up for the loss. Try to not touch your face- i know it's hard, sometimes we forget or we don't even notice but your hands have bacteria on them which is then going on your face. One BIG thing I always recommend is changing your pillow case every 2-3 days, between the oil and dirt from your hair and your face touching it all night it can cause you to break out. I hope you get the help you were looking for!

  I went to school for skin care so I always like to help when I can.


----------



## GabrielleB (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi!
  im a licensed esthetician an would like to offer maybe a few suggestions.
  I would try anything tea tree
  a tea tree cleanser and use the tea tree oil itself on your acne.
  tea tree is a very strong natual antiseptic and it helps to reduce acne and inflammation.
  if i ever have break out, i usually will apply the tea tree oil to my face about 3-4 times that day and by the next day its either gone or significantly reduced!

also certain areas that are breaking out tend to mean certain things that are going on inside your body
  for instance: if you are having more outbreaks on your chin then that tends to link to your hormones
  if you are having more breakouts in the cheek area that is related to diet, so attempt to drink more water, reduce sugar etc
  if you have outbreaks on the forehead that is related to stress.

  in addition for discoloration:
  you could try murads vitamin c kit
  it runs about $15 at ulta
  it comes with a vitamin c cleanser
  a serum that helps to fade the discoloration
  and a lotion with spf to help to prevent further discoloration

if that fails, before accutane i would consider getting a monthly peel.
  i had severe acne before and my derm wanted to put me on accutane but after disccusing it with my doctor and the possible risk
  i decided on another route.
  i started getting what is called a Vi-Peel every 3-4 weeks
  it helped to fade my discoloration for post acne and cleared my skin completely.
  i rarely ever get a breakout now!

  hope ive helped in some way!
  best of luck.


----------



## FrankieForce (Apr 17, 2014)

I've read several of the comments and it's always so overwhelming. Everyone uses different products and has different regimens and it makes it hard for me to know where to start haha.


----------



## Kathniss08 (May 5, 2014)

If you had tried most of the drugstore acne regimen, I think you should now consult your dermatologists. Having a healthy diet and regular exercise will also help in treating your acne. Avoid too oily and greasy food. Limit also the intake of dairy products. I hope you will find the best regimen for your acne.


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

I've been taking a supplement from itworks called hair skin and nails it works amazing for my face. My face isn't red or broken out anymore. It's really cheap too.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jan 31, 2015)

The greatest thing I've done for my skin and acne was take accutane.  My skin has been clear (with an rare flare up) for almost two years now.   It so great to be able to consentrate on my other skin issues without having to deal with new acne scars.


----------



## Joojimeep (Feb 4, 2015)

My acne tends to be pretty stable in that no matter what I do, it doesn't get better, nor does it get worse... Idk if this is good or bad haha.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

I have more than mild acne prone skin. Not severe to use accutane but still troublesome and frustrating. I tried many products and always seemed the same problems occurred. But what has helped keep acne at bay and I wish I knew this at 13 and maybe I would not have struggled so long...  1. Getting rid of lotion based moisturizer. Even kind labeled for oily skin. It was a huge cause for my acne! I use a facial mist if I feel I need moisturization. Oily skin does not need a moisturizer and if you are using a gentle cleanser it should not strip your skin of essential oils requiring you to need a moisturizer. Oh the lies beauty co. tell you!  2. Not using products on face w SD alcohol or Alcohol Denat. THIS is what strips your skin!! And causes excessive oil production and then clogs your pores and the evil cycle continues. It is often in products for oily skin bc it it gives that drying effect but it is terrible for your skin!  3.Not using fragrant plant oils that are irritating like citrus, lavender, peppermint, willow bark. Acne is a inflammation prob. You don't use products that cause skin to flare up. Not all plant extracts are bad such as aloe or tea tree oil. Those also have many benefits. Just not all natural ingredients are created equal and not all should be applied to your face!  5.Make sure products are low fragrance/fragrance free. It is impossible to find products fragrance free. Women love nice smelling products. But I make sure fragrance is low on the totum pole if I am to use it bc again it's an irritation thing and I don't want to irritate my skin and cause acne to flare!  Anyhoo I got rid of the above ingredients from skin care regime and no acne. My skin is less oily too. No blackheads. No lingering acne that just would not go away no matter how hard I tried. No pustules. Clear and smooth!  Now I simply use cera ve cleanser, bha lotion (for exfoliation) and a product w benzyl peroxide at night to fight acne or rather treat bacteria that causes acne.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

I have more than mild acne prone skin. Not severe to use accutane but still troublesome and frustrating. I tried many products and always seemed the same problems occurred. But what has helped keep acne at bay and I wish I knew this at 13 and maybe I would not have struggled so long...  1. Getting rid of lotion based moisturizer. Even kind labeled for oily skin. It was a huge cause for my acne! I use a facial mist if I feel I need moisturization. Oily skin does not need a moisturizer and if you are using a gentle cleanser it should not strip your skin of essential oils requiring you to need a moisturizer. Oh the lies beauty co. tell you!  2. Not using products on face w SD alcohol or Alcohol Denat. THIS is what strips your skin!! And causes excessive oil production and then clogs your pores and the evil cycle continues. It is often in products for oily skin bc it it gives that drying effect but it is terrible for your skin!  3.Not using fragrant plant oils that are irritating like citrus, lavender, peppermint, willow bark. Acne is a inflammation prob. You don't use products that cause skin to flare up. Not all plant extracts are bad such as aloe or tea tree. Those also have many benefits. Just not all natural ingredients are created equal!  5.Make sure products are low fragrance/fragrance. It is impossible to find products fragrance free. Women love a nice smelling products. But I make sure fragrance is low on the totum pole if I am to use bc again it's an irritation thing and I don't want to aggitate my skin and cause acne to flare!  Anyhoo I got rid of the above ingredients from skin care regime and no acne. My skin is less oily too. No blackheads. No lingering acne that just would not go away no matter how hardcI tried. No pustules.   Now I simply use cera ve cleanser, bha lotion (for exfoliation) and a product w benzyl peroxide at night to fight acne or rather treat bacteria that causes acne. And if I need moisturization I use a well formulated facial mist.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

AmandDUR said:


> Shea butter can be very good for acne. It's very healing for breakouts among other things. It doesn't clog pores. Now of course it's not going to work wonders for everyone - everyone's skin is different!


    Too emolient for skin and will cause acne. It's a great product to soften skin just not on face and it cannot treat acne bc it cannot clear up the bacteria deep w/in a pore


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

NikkiHorror said:


> Shea butter is not a good product to put on your face but is a great body moisturizer.  Natural products are great but not shea butter for someone with oily skin, that would clog pores on facial skin like nobody's business.  People with or without acne must wash their faces twice a day to remove dirt, oil, grime and polution.  Just thought I'd throw this out here just in case it helps anybody:  Acne is mostly genetic.  External things can cause a pore to become infected, but a lot of it comes from within your body.  I have had acne since kindergarten and it only got progressively worse as I got older.  My mom had me put on Accutane when I was 14 and it changed my life.  Risky medicine, but it worked WONDERS.  It wears off after 10 years, so I've been really having to keep my acne under control so I don't have a really terrible outbreak like I did in the past.  It's really a struggle for me.  *Besides genetics, here are some other reasons why you might be breaking out:*  #1) Cyclic Acne: The #1 cause of breakouts is cyclic acne...acne that erupts before, during, or after your period.  Usually when you come off your b/c pill your skin goes haywire until you get back on it.  This kind is vicious and there's not much you can do to control it because it's coming from within your skin.  Are you near your period right now?  #2) Stress and loss of sleep: Stress is a huge problem for your overall well being and overall health and definitely causes acne.  Are you going through anything majorly stressful in your life?  Not getting enough sleep can wreak havoc on your skin.  #3) Improper or new cleansing routine: Did you wash your face and neck thoroughly, use toner and moisturizer?  Did you happen to use 1 or more new products?  Your skin's balance and acidity level can easily be thrown off just by introducing one new product into your routine and this can cause acne.  #4) Not getting enough H20: Water helps flush out and reduce the amount of bacteria in your body and helps your body push sweat through it's cycle when you work out.  It's really important that you drink a lot of water.  #5) Not moisturizing: If you are not moisturizing because your face is "oily", shame on you!  Your skin is trying to make up for the loss of moisture...your skin is probably actually dehydrated.  *Tried and true products that work very well for yours truly:*  Best Face Washes for Oily Skin: LUSH Coalface, LUSH Herbalism, Estee Lauder Sparkling Clean Purifying Mud Foam Cleanser, Murad Clarifying Cleanser, Peter Thomas Roth Beta Hydroxy Acid 2% Wash.  Best Exfoliators for Oily Skin: LUSH Dark Angels, LUSH Ocean Salt  Best Serum for Oily Skin: Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing Skin Refinisher, Dr. Perricone High Potency Evening Repair  Best Anti-Acne Treatment for Oily Skin: LUSH Grease Lighting (Gel), Murad Exfoliating Acne Treatment Gel, Peter Thomas Roth AHA/BHA Acne Clearing Gel  Best Moisturizer for Oily Skin: LUSH Vanishing Cream, Neaclear Liquid Oxygen Anti-Acne Facial Moisturizer  Best Face Mask for Oily Skin: LUSH Mask of Magnaminty  Best Makeup Primer for Oily Skin: Smashbox Photofinish  Best Foundation for Oily Skin: Estee Lauder Double Wear  Best Powder for Oily Skin: MAC Studio Fix Powder, Smashbox Photo Set Finishing Powder


  I 100% agree shea butter cannot treat acne. What clogs pores and causes acne? Dead skin cells and bacteria. You need exfoliation to remove dead skin cells and a product to treat bacteria. Shea butter has nothing to it that treats bacteria. Softens skin and that is it. Too emolient for the face!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes you still need to mousturize skin if you have acne depending on weather. Sometimes not at all like in the summer but you may in the winter. It just if you have oily skin you don't need lotion based moisturizer. That is the lie companies tell you. A facial oil, a gel, a facial mist often works better w oily skin.If you are using a well formulated gentle cleanser you should notvstrip your skin of essential oils and therefore need a moisturizer. But treating acne is about good exfoliation and treatment of the bacteria w a product that can actually treat it like C&C persa gel or tea tree oil.


----------

